# advice please...



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

hi there, I am not a cat person but an animal lover.. i need help as i seem to have attracted a cat and it wont leave me alone. the cat followed my neighbour and although it looked fine it did look as if it was hungry. So yep I gave it a can of tuna and it hasnt left my house since. That was nearly a week ago. Ive been feeding it twice a day and leaving cat milk for it. It just sleeps on mat outside all day and night. I feel so sorry for it but dont really want a cat. What can I do? i have called the cat protectoin league and left messages at local cat shelter. I am going to try again to get it to the vets this week to see if its chipped. I just feel so stressed and upset at the thought of this poor cat out all day and night but I am feeding it. Any thoughts or help i dont want anything horrible to happen to poor thing.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

You could take it to the vets and get it scanned for a chip? Put some posters etc up to see if it is anyone's cat that has gone missing


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You say you're not a "cat person" but you obviously do care 
The poster idea ia good one and defo check for that microchip. If you can't get to a vet your local RSPCA could do it. Where are you based?

Are you on facebook? Maybe there is a lost pets page you could join for your area.
Dont put photos on ads though, just vague descriptions. This avoids horrible people staking a claim to puss.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

At this time of year there is no need to worry about the cat being outside. He/She will cope fine. If your adopted friend will let you please take it to the vet and have him/her scanned as there might be an owner very upset on loosing their cat. Are you able to put up some posters in your area? 
Good luck in what you decide and thank you for caring enough to feed the cat.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh, the amount of people who have told me over the years that they are not cat-lovers but then always seem to end up being a slave to one.......... 

Sorry OP but _you_ are being groomed......

Make your life much easier and give in now because you will in the end.

Resistance is futile!!!!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ahhhhhhh, the amount of people who have told me over the years that *they are not cat-lovers but then always seem to end up being a slave to one*..........
> 
> Sorry OP but _you_ are being groomed......
> 
> ...


OH continues to tell me he is not a cat person with Skye on his shoulder asleep and Spencer on his chest all snuggled in 

He always says "have I ever told you I'm not a cat person?", I sometimes think they prefer him to me


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

many thanks for the speedy replies... yes of course I care, its doing my head in knowng that the poor cat is lying on a mat outside my front door. I feel awful . I live in the West Midlands , West Bromwich. If I cant get it into cage for vets will someone come out. I'll pay > I just want to make sure the poor thing is looked after. It comes walking into house and seems very friendly although its hissed at me twice and bitten my neighbour. I just dont know what cats do. I dont want it to end up in cahe somewhere as it seems happy enough but like you I think it deserves love and warmth etc . Thanks again though.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

As we do not know what this little one has been through I think the fact he/she has hissed and nipped someone is not a great concern at this stage. The poor thing will be very bewildered and unsure of everything and everybody, one thing seems certain though.... you have been chosen 

If it was me then from here I would do the following:
Take to vets/rescue centre to check for chip
Advertise as found
Give in and trot along to the pet store for a few essentials
Then just watch and marvel at how your kindness is repaid tenfold. The love they can show after a chequered history is amazing. Keep us posted ....


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for being kind to this little cat and coming on here for advice 

Most cats are tuna addicts so no wonder he's sticking around!

As others have said, do try to get him into a box/carrier and to a vet or RSPCA to check for a chip. Then take it from there. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

goole images for missing ___(colour) cats in your area 
register it as found on animalsearch, mymoggy.com , local facebook pages and gumtree

all these are free! hopefully someone is looking for it!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I can only repeat what others have said, you'll always get good advice on here 

Well done you for caring for this little one 

Keep us updated on how you get on.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

The OP's story is very similar to how we got Fluffy! She "just appeared" from under bush one day and followed my daughter home and wouldn't leave our drive way so I threw an old piece of square carpet underlay and old cushion on a patch of weeds and she stayed there for a few days and nights (without anything to eat) The crunch came when I left the kitchen window open and she jumped in and helped herself to some cooked chicken breast poor thing was starving! I felt so terrible I sent my daughter round to the corner shop for some Felix pouches and if it was tipping down with rain she huddled under my car for shelter and I too felt awful! I love cats! I kept thinking she'd make her way back to her home but after exhausting all avenues ie posters, knocking on doors, poster in shop windows, checked for chip at vets, contacted local radio station, cats protection etc etc she has now made herself comfy at ours (and it now twice the size as she was when we found her ).

Moral of the story like lots have said YOU HAVE BEEN CHOSEN!! :thumbup:. Good old Fluffs thought to herself. Ah here is a lady that likes cats!


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks again. Ive managed to get into vets Wed am. Hope I can get cat in cage.
Just been out to feed the cat again and some cat milk. Feel so bloody rotten really do -im a bloke and this is really upsetting me. I think the poor thing has fleas as well. So i'll ask vet to give it a good look over. Just a point none of the local cat charities have called me back. Not good eh.I will let u know what happens and many thanks again.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Try putting some tinned tuna or some chicken inside the carrier/cage to entice her in.

Do you have dogs? You seem a lovely animal lover.

Also, when we phoned the local shelter and cats protection were were told they were innundated with abandoned cats so didn't have room for Fluffy so I offered to look after her til the owners turned up but that was at the end of July so she's ours now.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, all cat rescues are full to over flowing due to people either not neutering their cats or just kicking them out when they're no longer cuddly kittens.  You might struggle to get it into one............. 

Do you already have pets? Would you consider one........ I think blokes with cats is a very nice combination...... Singing:


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

I c alled these places just for some advice and to advise in case someone had lost cat. Left all details. I don't want the poor thing to go to a place where its caged. See what vet says I guess. No I don't have any pets at present but I was honestly considering getting a rescue greyhound. Don't worry I will not abandon the cat its already got a hold on me......


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> I c alled these places just for some advice and to advise in case someone had lost cat. Left all details. I don't want the poor thing to go to a place where its caged. See what vet says I guess. No I don't have any pets at present but I was honestly considering getting a rescue greyhound. *Don't worry I will not abandon the cat its already got a hold on me.....*.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

The spell is being woven....... Not much longer now....... 

Your kindness will be rewarded in ways you cannot imagine if you give this furbaby a home.

Feel free to pop up some piccies so we can all see how lucky you are.


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> I c alled these places just for some advice and to advise in case someone had lost cat. Left all details. I don't want the poor thing to go to a place where its caged. See what vet says I guess. No I don't have any pets at present but I was honestly considering getting a rescue greyhound. Don't worry I will not abandon the cat its already got a hold on me......


They always know who to aim for  glad this poor thing has found itself someone who'll go to the effort of helping it out!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the reason why the cat wont leave you alone is because you have been feeding it.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> the reason why the cat wont leave you alone is because you have been feeding it.


True, but maybe the OP has been feeding it because he likes cats but doesn't realise it yet.

Also, there's nothing to stop you getting a rescue greyhound as well, especially if the cat has his paws under the table first.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

A cat's not ALL THAT different from a greyhound! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

helpnotcatperson said:


> thanks again. Ive managed to get into vets Wed am. Hope I can get cat in cage.
> Just been out to feed the cat again and some cat milk. Feel so bloody rotten really do -im a bloke and this is really upsetting me. I think the poor thing has fleas as well. So i'll ask vet to give it a good look over. Just a point none of the local cat charities have called me back. Not good eh.I will let u know what happens and many thanks again.


You might be a bloke but why does that stop you from caring?
BTW I am a bloke too


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Etienne said:


> You might be a bloke but why does that stop you from caring?
> BTW I am a bloke too


Are you??????? 

You sure???? :sneaky2:

Just messin with ya hun, I knew that really!!!!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

helpnotcatperson said:


> I c alled these places just for some advice and to advise in case someone had lost cat. Left all details. I don't want the poor thing to go to a place where its caged. See what vet says I guess. No I don't have any pets at present but I was honestly considering getting a rescue greyhound. Don't worry I will not abandon the cat its already got a hold on me......


Awww, hope you keep the cat, you are now its hero . and you are getting smitten  i can tell 

Sometimes the best ever companions are the ones that choose us :thumbup:


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok , so many thank to you all , youve really helped me. To the person whi told me it keeps coming back because im feeding it , well of course i knew that but what was I supposed to do the poor thing was starving. Point is I know nothing about cats whatsoever and that is why I came on here but BIG news.. I was out all day today , of course cat there this morning and fed it (hisses at me though, well once..) but rolling over and tail over the place. Anyway when came back the cat come charging down path at me ..such a joy ! I had bought some cat treats and gave it one and now its sat sitting on my mat again outside. I have decided that if the cat is not chipped then I WILL KEEP IT .. If that is what shes wants.. Can I ask you all I wii really need your help then . So I will let you know tomorrow when Ive been to vets. Again manybthanks you are all very nicve people and very helpful x


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Ok , so many thank to you all , youve really helped me. To the person whi told me it keeps coming back because im feeding it , well of course i knew that but what was I supposed to do the poor thing was starving. Point is I know nothing about cats whatsoever and that is why I came on here but BIG news.. I was out all day today , of course cat there this morning and fed it (hisses at me though, well once..) but rolling over and tail over the place. Anyway when came back the cat come charging down path at me ..such a joy ! I had bought some cat treats and gave it one and now its sat sitting on my mat again outside. I have decided that if the cat is not chipped then I WILL KEEP IT .. If that is what shes wants.. Can I ask you all I wii really need your help then . So I will let you know tomorrow when Ive been to vets. Again manybthanks you are all very nicve people and very helpful x


Yup the above quote has me truly convinced you are not a cat person 

Good luck at the Vets tomorrow x :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Ok , so many thank to you all , youve really helped me. To the person whi told me it keeps coming back because im feeding it , well of course i knew that but what was I supposed to do the poor thing was starving. Point is I know nothing about cats whatsoever and that is why I came on here but BIG news.. I was out all day today , of course cat there this morning and fed it (hisses at me though, well once..) but rolling over and tail over the place. Anyway when came back the cat come charging down path at me ..such a joy ! I had bought some cat treats and gave it one and now its sat sitting on my mat again outside. I have decided that if the cat is not chipped then I WILL KEEP IT .. If that is what shes wants.. Can I ask you all I wii really need your help then . So I will let you know tomorrow when Ive been to vets. Again manybthanks you are all very nicve people and very helpful x


Woohoo!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well done for making the best decision you will ever make! 

Feel free to ask any questions what-so-ever - we will all gladly help you to become a perfect cat slave. No matter how silly you think a question might be, please do ask because it won't be silly at all.

Am I SOOOOOOOOOO happy for you. Looking forward to hearing back from you vet visit tomorrow now..... 

Regarding the hissing - if this little one has been a stray for a while, it may not always have had nice people feeding it so it might take a little bit of time for her to fully trust you. Just be patient and you will get there. Any animal that may have suffered bad treatment always requires a bit more effort to adjust to being cared for and loved.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay! 

Puss has got you, hook line and sinkered! 

This is wonderful news. You are also saving a rescue charity the cost of re-homing, and of course you are saving the cat from more stress.

Sorry could be jumping the gun here...let's just see if there's a microchip. Good luck! x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh what a happy story, quite brings a tear to my eye! 
I am crossing my fingers and toes that the cat is not micro-chipped and that you do get to claim him/her as your own.
You will find that they are very easy creatures to care for.... warmth, food and a lap to cuddle up into and they are happy.
Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you given him/her a name yet? What sex is the cat? We need pics!  I'm betting there is no chip and someone just dumped it. The whole situation smacks of what happened to Fluffy. Lets be honest if it was a local cat then you would see the owner calling the cat's name and looking worried and asking around if anyone has seen one.

I'd say give her a home. Most animal charities won't want to know unless there is a chance of her coming into danger. I expect once you 'fess up to feeding her you'll get persuaded to "foster her" until the owners turn up.

That's what we did.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

ah you are all lovely, unfortunately not going to vets tomorrow , now hopefully Thurs. Neighbour needs cage tomorrow for her poodle  mind it is cute...
I just called the local cats protection league and very helpful. Im sending over photos in case reported missing. Says if no one claims in two weeks I may keep it. we will see ,I just want whats best for cat. Im going to go out later and get some flea stuff as I know the poor thing has fleas and then I will let it into house and let it come and go for a while. The flea stuff i'll get is the one you put between its shoulder blades. We'll take it from there. As i said will keep you all informed and all your kind words have helped me alot. I'lll post some photos soon. Again thank you.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*PLEASE DO NOT GET OFF-THE-SHELF FLEA PRODUCTS!!!!!!! *

Sorry hun, but they are really ineffective and can sometimes cause cats to become poorly.

For the sake of a couple more days, wait till you see the vet and get something decent.

The same with worming tablets - the best ones come via the vets or with a vet prescription.

Cheers

xx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Ok , so many thank to you all , youve really helped me. To the person whi told me it keeps coming back because im feeding it , well of course i knew that but what was I supposed to do the poor thing was starving. Point is I know nothing about cats whatsoever and that is why I came on here but BIG news.. I was out all day today , of course cat there this morning and fed it (hisses at me though, well once..) but rolling over and tail over the place. Anyway when came back the cat come charging down path at me ..such a joy ! I had bought some cat treats and gave it one and now its sat sitting on my mat again outside. I have decided that if the cat is not chipped then I WILL KEEP IT .. If that is what shes wants.. Can I ask you all I wii really need your help then . So I will let you know tomorrow when Ive been to vets. Again manybthanks you are all very nicve people and very helpful x


ohhhh you wonderful person you !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for all your kindness and caring-you will certainly be rewarded with loads of love

My OH was "not a cat person"
we have 3 now- 2 are 14 and 1 is 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!

only yesterday he was telling our next door neighbour that cats are MUCH more intelligent than dogs

Please keep us posted as we are all here for you-to give advice and support

Thank you again
Maureen

love to your "cat with no name yet "
from Dougal and Rigsby-O.A.P s-aged 14 and little Ollie-THE BOSS who is only 6


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really do hope you can keep this kitty, you seem to have bonded and sounds like you were made for each other 

Please keep us updated


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: I _soooooo_ knew you were gonna keep her   

I was a dog person until I got Willow - I am a million per cent converted


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I've just given her a good night treat and fresh water. Feel so bad though leaving her out there that's why I wanted to get flea stuff but thanks moggy baby I will wait and get from vet. Just hope she's ok out there. Promise ill make it up to her when all okay. Goodnight all and again thank you for your lovely comments all duly noted. x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Well I've just given her a good night treat and fresh water. Feel so bad though leaving her out there that's why I wanted to get flea stuff but thanks moggy baby I will wait and get from vet. Just hope she's ok out there. Promise ill make it up to her when all okay. Goodnight all and again thank you for your lovely comments all duly noted. x


If you get a box with an old towel or blanket in, you could put that out for her for now until she has been seen & sorted by the vet. It'll give her a little extra protection against the cooler night air and she'll understand that you are trying to make things a bit better for her. Turn the box on it's side so that she can just walk in and lie down. I'm sure she'll like that.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say it is endearing to watch your progress from not being a cat person...you will find that one morning you´ll wake up and not be able to remember when you weren´t a slave to one. Merlin has me cuddling him at 4am every morning and I don´t seem to mind as he isn´t the most loving cat in the world I take it when it comes


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Such a lovely story.. Hope all goes well at the vets and you have many happy years together x


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for responses. Yeah Ive just cleaned out big crate and got some blankets so will put that in her spot tonight. Just to let you know I thought Id go to vets to see if I could get flea stuff. Both vets said they had to see cat before they could prescibe the one treatment but both also said that is is Spot on is okay and not a problem. I still declined as hopefully still going to vets in morning. I tried to explain that I havent picked cat up yet or anything and not sure if I am going to be able to get in cage but will try. They just nod and say ok.. I was itching all bloody night and as I have let her in house , thru lounge and kitchen just worrying Ive got fleas everywhere. Not that bothered to be honest just want to get her sorted. She's lying outside in the bushes at moment in the sunshine its soft I know but I just want her to have a home and be looked after. Oh well all your lovely message are getting me through this and are convincing me that it will all be worthwhile when sorted. Its my birthday Friday so Im thinking it will be a lovely gift for myself if I can get her sorted. Thanks again lovely people...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If you ask your vet about Advocate flea treatment, this will help to get rid of any little 'visitors' that she may have left in your house. Advocate is a spot-on that treats fleas, ear-mites and MOST (but not all) worms.

What I like about it though, is that is also treats the areas where the cat frequents within the home. I have VERY deep piled carpets and de-fleaing was a major hassle but, since I put the cats onto the above treatment, I haven't had a problem at all!!!! And I am one of those people that nasty bitey things consider to be a walking buffet!!!!! 

Just a wee bit more info to help you out.

Also, have you seen your neighbours carrier that you are borrowing? If you can find a picture similar on Google, post it up and we can give you a few tips that might come in handy when it is time to put Fluffball in it tomorrow. Seeing as how you are a beginner in this category......


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a lovely story, I sincerely hope you keep her so she can reward your kindness with the oddball love we on here experience and become cat-people! 

For bits and pieces for ehr I can recommend zooplus.co.uk, it's a german company with lots of bits for kitties that are quite cheap! You can get bowls, litter boxes etc on there, and good quality cheap food too. Food brands to recommend are (tinned food) Schmusy, Smilla, Grau (bit more expensive though) etc. 

Big hugs!! x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

missye87 said:


> This is a lovely story, I sincerely hope you keep her so she can reward your kindness with the oddball love we on here experience and become cat-people!
> 
> For bits and pieces for ehr I can recommend zooplus.co.uk, it's a german company with lots of bits for kitties that are quite cheap! You can get bowls, litter boxes etc on there, and good quality cheap food too. Food brands to recommend are (tinned food) Schmusy, Smilla, Grau (bit more expensive though) etc.
> 
> Big hugs!! x


Also, in foodstuff, Animonda Carney (which my bunch LURVE!!) and Bozita. Both quite reasonably priced.

*ALL* are much better quality than Whiskas or Felix and far better value for money as more meat and less grain, cereal, filler, gravy or jelly!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

You could take it to the vet and see if it has a microchip first. :smile5:

Awwwwww, .... I couldn't resist a cat


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CatPatrol said:


> You could take it to the vet and see if it has a microchip first. :smile5:
> 
> Awwwwww, .... I couldn't resist a cat


If you read ALL of the thread you'd see the OP has a vet appt lined up for tomorrow to check for a chip.........


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheers for that advice, food at the moment you are right I am using whiskas and Felix and tins of Tuna also dried Whiskas food. If she settles here i will make sure I get the right food but at least what Im giving her now is keeping her going eh. 
I have to go out for day now , have just left her fresh water and dried food until I get back home tonight then I will feed her proper again. You know what I am hooked I dont want to leave her OMG !!
Vets still on tomorrow so will let you all know how it went...x


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you both, we all love a happy ending!

Just a tip for you, for getting the cat into the carrier. You don't want a fight on your hands.

Have the carrier positioned with the door/opening uppermost, ie, parallel to the ground. Try to pick puss up quickly and firmly and place her inside. The idea is that a) you will do it quick so she won't have time to put up a fight, and b) you are placing the cat _vertically _into the carrier so gravity will be on your side.

I've found that if they realise what you are up to they'll run away and hide. 
Also, if the carrier is so placed that you are moving the cat horizontally, they can far too easily grab onto the sides with their claws and then they can push themselves out. And then they run away and hide. And then it's even more difficult second time around. :mad2: (been there many times!)

So if you can do it in one smooth movement, you can go to the top of the class. Don't worry if she swears and spits at you, you've just got to get her in. Once she's in, keep talking to her and tell her she's a very good girl.

And try not to show that you're nervous - they know!! hehe welcome to the joys of cat ownership!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done you, hope all goes ok at the vets for you and furbie. Keep us posted.

Howlinbob - swears and spits - this made me laugh. But it does get a bit heated when tbe worming tabs come out, definately need the welding gloves then. Our two had a manicure last night, you'd swear they were being murdered!  I find dreamies always work.

OP - invest in a bag or two (or more) of dreamies from the supermarket, these are highly recommended and they soon forget


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry to be boring , not gone to vets today as planned. Good job I called first thing. If I just wanted to have cat checked for chip only then I could take her down however I have decided to have a full health check done on her ( thats the right thing right?) no they couldnt do that today so booked in tomorrow now and they will do full health check. 
Im getting quite stressed out about the whole thing now, what about if I cant get her into cage etc et cand what will happen at vets cos she doesnt let you pick her up , what about if she runs away at vets etc etc ... All my friends have no idea when I ask for advice , nobody has cats and its a blank everywhere. See what happens tomorrow , dont worry what ever happens i wont give up on puss. Im defintely hooked got the first scratch when tickling her last night and still itching like crazyre fleas (whatever happens tomorrow will get some flea ointment , have to, hope the bloody thing appreciates all this stress  Thought having a cat was easier than a dog ! Dont think so.
Anyway on positive note she loved her crate with blankets that I put out last night. Bless. 
Anyway sorry to be boring and going on but will keep you updated promise. As I said Ive only this forum to talk about cat as no one else knows anything or indeed bothered. 
Cheers................


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought you were going to give an update on how the vets went. Stop keeping us all in suspenders! Only joking! You have got the right intentions its best to get her thoughly checked out and probably need a longer appointment.

I can't wait to find out how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey hun - first up, you are absolutely NOT boring!!!!! We cat slaves LOVE to hear about other normal human beings falling under the cat spell and becomming as crazy as we are. The more people who do it, the more we will become the normal ones!!!! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that the appt has been delayed again but it is for good reasons and certainly in the young ladys best interest to have a full MOT. 

Have you got your neighbours carrier yet? Can you describe or show an image of what it looked like? If she uses it for her dog, I am hoping it looks like this:










Because then you could wrap a towel around fluffy, pick her up with that and pop her in the top and have the lid closed before she can get out of the towel.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks all for responding and thanks MoggyBaby for sending over pic of cage. no the cage has door in side unfortunately and can see how brill the one you sent over would be. So plan is will try to get cat (must get name but really not sure what sex yet , pretty sure its a girl tho) into cage tomorrow and take to vets. If not successful then I will purchase cage like the pic you sent over (loved the towel bit to , how clever !) any ideas where i can get one from and get to vets again? Whatever as I said will get flea stuff as that is a must. 
Thanks so much for all your advice and experiences , loved how you cope Howlinbob with same problem..
What are "dreamies" pray tell ? If all goes well i will make a trip and get all cat goodies , bowls , bed etc etc. One thing I keep thinking about is toilet things  should i keep her in at night? If so I will have to have in bedroom with me as recently burgled and all alrmed downstairs !! Not a fan at all of litter tray. See what I mean so many things, why me  Hopefully send pic over today...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

As you have a standard side open carrier, then Howlinbobs suggestion is the best way forward - put the carrier on it's back end with the opening facing upwards, try to get fluffy by scruff of neck and with a firm grip, a quick up and back end in the carrier first. You could still put a small towel over her to try to minimise your injuries but just be careful it doesn't get in the way of getting her into the carrier. 

If a cat cannot go out freely, it is always worth having a litter tray or box for emergencies. Some of the covered ones are excellent and keep the litter reasonably well contained. This one is my fave and I have just ordered a 2nd one that has arrived today.

Great deals on cat litter trays and accessories at zooplus: CatIt Cat Litter Tray

Zooplus is VERY good for cost and good food and most of my cats items now come from there. Delivery is approx 4-5 days max so not too long to wait.

I hope this all helps and we can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> thanks all for responding and thanks MoggyBaby for sending over pic of cage. no the cage has door in side unfortunately and can see how brill the one you sent over would be. So plan is will try to get cat (must get name but really not sure what sex yet , pretty sure its a girl tho) into cage tomorrow and take to vets. *If not successful then I will purchase cage like the pic you sent over (loved the towel bit to , how clever !) any ideas where i can get one from* and


If you do a google search on 'Top Opening Wire Cat Carrier' it will throw up lots of options.

I got mine from a wee pet shop in London 11 yrs ago......


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

advice noted and will do...also that web site gge all the stuff when i now all okay.
Heres pic of "Trouble" hope ts comes out Im not a tech person !!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awwwwww 'she' looks lovely. Did you put the collar on her?


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

She is isnt she ??? No i didnt put collar on , it was on her when found. Nothing in it and thought best not to remove till checked over.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Aw she looks like a complete angel well done you:thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, you are a lovely person. Well done for caring for her. Don't worry, with the great advice you will get from the members here, you will soon be a competent cat slave. My OH was never a cat person, but now would not even consider a dog. We have 3 kitties (5, if you consider the non-resident feral twins next door) 
Hope it all truns out the best for you and wishing you many many years of joyful companionship.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Awe lovely pic

DREAMIES - you can pick these up in packets at supermarkets/on line pet places and pets at home, they are little biscuit type treat things, they are a must - bribery! And for being good of course . Our two absolutely love the orange packs, they are the favourite ones, mist cats like dreamies


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Regards the carrier.I borrowed a top opening wire carrier same as pic from my vet when I had to take my semi feral in to be checked over.Might be worth asking if they have one you could borrow.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I really* DON'T *want to p*ss on your bonfire hun but the fact she has a collar suggests there is a home or owner somewhere............. 

You say she followed your neighbour - did your neighbour notice where she was when the cat started to follow her?

Does the cat now live 24/7 on your doorstep or is she disappearing for lengths of time and then returning?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

What a lovely cat.

However, I was about to post the same as MB. That if she has a collar she is most likely someone's lost/wandering pet. She is lucky to have found someone who cares so much about her but the chances are he/she may have left an owner broken hearted and worried somewhere.

I know you will be getting her scanned for a chip but it may be worth posting her image on the missing pets websites - link on this thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/141450-what-do-when-you-lose-cat.html


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

""I really DON'T want to p*ss on your bonfire hun but the fact she has a collar suggests there is a home or owner somewhere.............

You say she followed your neighbour - did your neighbour notice where she was when the cat started to follow her?

Does the cat now live 24/7 on your doorstep or is she disappearing for lengths of time and then returning? ""


Dont worry your not pi**ing on my bonfire i appreciate all the advice. The collar is a flea collar im sure of it as I looked at some today in pet shop. Please dont worry I will see if the cat is chipped before I do anything and if it is I will return to owner of course.. I have sent photo over to local Cats Protection place also.

It is all fields behind my house and the neighbour said she spotted it over there two days before it followed her home. The cat lives on my mat outside my front door and has done so since last week. Its there in its box now , bless. What it does during the night Im not sure but its certainly back there when I wake up at 7.30 am. 

I would love it to have an owner as Im just not confident that I can cope , but again saying that dont worry I intend to sort and be there for pussy...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say that eventhough she might have an owner and will have to leave you, your life will never be the same again. You are just going to have to let us direct you to the nearest cat rescue, you have become one of us. Accept it, embrace it, you are a cat lover:thumbup:


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

hello all , well I made it to the vets and she has been chipped. Three contact numbers , two unobtainable and the other one just ringing out - Great
Vets will give me address if not able to contact by phone and I will pay a visit. He will have to collect as I doubt wether I will be able to get her into cage again.Evidently cat has travelled over 5 miles to land here. They wouldnt give me any other flea treatment except for Front Line which I paid for and have hopefully done correctly this morning. 
I will keep you posted... oh by the way her name is ( wait for it TINKERBELLE - excuse me !!!)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maybe she has been dumped - 5 miles seems a long way to me?
And if you manage to contact the owners and they dont want her you can always shorten her name to Tinks


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Bless her....

Well done you....why not send a letter with your address in, and then they can come and pick her up...thats if they want her....5 miles is a long way to travel.....she may well have been purposely dumped.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Maybe she has been dumped - 5 miles seems a long way to me?
> And if you manage to contact the owners and they dont want her you can always shorten her name to Tinks


thats what i thought....i know dogs can go for miles, but i always thought cats stayed in their own territory?


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah , certainly travelled a bit hasnt she. I spent over 4 hours last night/ this morning going thru lost cat /animal websites to see if I could see her but to no avail. She was registered Feb 2008 by the way. 
So no nearer really to sorting out but at least shes just scoffed a tin of tuna down her so this morning hasnt obviously been too traumatic. More so for me !
If I cant contact by phone by the end of today I will write a letter and drive over to address tomorrow, if no answer I will post letter thru letterbox.
What is it with vet receptionists ? I remember so well with my past dog. Just total lack of urgency with rehoming cat and so not bothered. NOT saying all are the same but not good expirience this morning.
Oh well off to get drunk - its my birthday today and i deserve a bloody drink !! Dont worry will be back to feed 'erbert tea time !!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

Hope you have a really good one!!​*


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy bday proud adoptive father of one cat


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday 

I think Tinks is your birthday present - have a great day


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday from me and my lot too!  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased you got her in the carrier and to the vets OK. Five miles is quite a way for her to roam, that's if she did roam 

Keep us posted. 

And........

Happy Birthday  x


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

*Happy Birthday *

Have one or three for me


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Tinkerbelle!! Love it!

Am following your story with great interest. Now looking forward to the next episode - what happened with the owners!

Seriously though, I hope it's a good outcome for Tinks. To be fair, 5 miles _isn't _that far for a lost and wandering cat and her owners might be overjoyed to have her back.

Whatever happens, you have done that cat proud. Cheers and Happy Birthday!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's also worth remembering that 5 miles to us polite humans who use roads is often a lot less to cats who are very impudent and walk though folks gardens, climb their fences and jump over walls......


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been following this story too. It's like a good book you can't put down and can't wait to find out what happens next.

***** Happy Birthday *****


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy birthday amd please keep us updated...

Coming next...THE NEXT EXCITING EPISODE OF THE LIFE AND TIMES OF TINKERBELLE MCCAT....:thumbup:


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw happy birthday! I really hope after all your trouble you get the outcome you desire


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY​
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hope you had a good celebration x


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH you lovely people...
Had a lovely day but you are all so right.. Im bloody hooked.. we were in Birmingham having drinks now we are going for a meal but guess what ? Yep said I had to go back first to make sure cat okay and feed her !!! What am I like..
Anyway Vet called me to say no joy with messages left and there has been no vet activity since Feb 2008 . I have called also and left messages ( only one phone acceptiong messages) . So plan is , I will write letter and go drive to his place tomorrow. if hes not in will post letter in. Thats all I can do, right?
Also tomorrow hopefully flea stuff should have worked but not sure as Im sure I got more over her fur than in her skin but hey, she is def going to have run of house as Im in all day haing friends round so lets see how she goes. 
Im really nervous about it all but you are all correct I am hooked..
Anyway better get goig food awaits.. sincereley thanks again x


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Surprised you aren't peed yet LOL.

Have a good night :thumbup: enjoy your birthday meal xxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No vet activity since 2008 - I am guessing you have a friend for life 

Now we just need to get her name sorted - you dont strike me as the kinda bloke that is gonna stand in the garden calling 'Tinkerbelle' :lol:

Hope you enjoy the rest of your birthday


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really do hope it goes well for you and kitty


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good on you for doing this - even more kudos as you are not (or weren't!) a cat person so it's all the more brilliant that you are helping her. Have a great birthday 



MCWillow said:


> Now we just need to get her name sorted - you dont strike me as the kinda bloke that is gonna stand in the garden calling 'Tinkerbelle' :lol:


If you ever do please video and post here


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

Phew just caught up with story.... shame she's not "missed" .. but also a good thing as now maybe she can live with you?

Also happy birthday from the little monsters and their slave here


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to say people, we are a great making of cat lovers team


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope your not too hungover after celebrations!


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning.. No I dont feel to bad this morning has to be said...thank you all again for your kind greetings...
Right saga continues.. I managed to get hold of the local cats protection person this morning and had chat with her. She along with my friends think it would be unwise to drive over to owners flat. I will write a letter and post Monday. If I turn up the owner might be put on spot and have "Tinkerbelle " even if he didnt want her anymore. Furthermore its a bit daunting me turning up on doorstep with mate. I am not making excuses honest, i was so releived yesterday morning when I thought the cat might be reunited with its rightful owner but I have tried calling again this morning and left message and nothing !!As I said the two numbers are unobtainable and the third is just taking messages.. Hope thats the right thing to do.
She's lying out there in the sun on the mat at moment. from the photo can you tell me what sort of cat she is ? Im rubbish eh.
I have got so many stupid questions to ask about how to look after her , Ive tried looking on websites but they dont tell you the little things. So if it looks as if Ive adoped "Tinkerbelle" for good if I list them will you advise?
The main thing Im concerned about is , if its in house will it tell me when it wants to go out? I really dont want a litter tray. I was recently burgled and now the whole house is alarmed obviously, so if I kept her in at night she would have to sleep in my bedroom - would it do that and would I have to have litter tray in bedroom then ? Perhaps I put her out at night she is obviously okay with that as long as she has warmth and shelter but Im not very happy with taht as I will feel as guilty as hell. See what I mean so many stupid questions but I dont have anyone else for advice and when you think about it quite important advice. If Im keeping her I want to make sure Im doing the right thing. 
Dont I go on , sorry if youve perservered ths long and appreciate your help.I couldnt have come this far without you honest xxx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Your such a sweet guy!  There is no such thing as a stupid question. We are all here because we love cats and want what's best for them. You can only do as much as you can and reading between the lines I think you'd be quite disappointed if the "real" owners turned up, right?

On the "going out at night" situation. I'd get a litter tray just for night time otherwise you might be in a deep sleep and not hear her wanting to go out and she might have accidents either on your bed or in a corner somewhere or the other alternative would be to keep her out at night but that probably wouldn't be feasable in the winter months.

I'm so glad that you are going out of your way to give little Tinkerbelle love and to try and do the right thing. I think it's wonderful!


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely agree with the above - litter trays aren't as bad as you might imagine and if you get a good litter (Oko Plus is brilliant for ease of cleaning and lack of odour) you'll hardly notice it.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree too, newbies are usually wary of litter boxes but at the end of the day, you´ll want her more inside than outside. Also it helps to detect health issues being able to control her litter visits. I have Merlin´s litter box in my bathroom and I keep it clean so no problems.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Glad you're not feeling under the weather today after your nite out - I hope you had a great time.

Can your burglar alarm system be set to accommodate animals? My friend used to have one in her old house that could be set to a lesser sensitivity level so that her cats didn't set it off but a human would.

If not, I would recommend a litter tray in case of an accident. However, you don't need to have an open tray that looks like this in your bedroom:










There are many ways of disguising the tray to be less noticeable:



















Or, as some members have done, you can get a storage box like this, or similar from Ikea, cut a 'door' out for kitty access and put the litter tray inside.










Or you could just get a covered box like this:










Hope this is helpful and gives you a few ideas. *


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats brill advice about the cat litter tray. I will certainly investigate. Its not so much what it looks like , its just the idea. Ive been in house where the cat litter tray has pooh in it and the smell and look of it just isnt very nice but various of you have mentioned certain products so will look into it as I said. You are quite correct there i no way I could put cat out in bad weather, no way. 
On Monday I am def going to get cat bed so she can at least lie in that here in living room when Im about < i dont care if owner gets in touch he can have it but want her to at least settle in house .
When I got back this pm as usual she was there and charges into house but stops and scratches /licks herself continouisly. These bloody fleas !!!
Sat in garden with her for an hour and she walked in and out of house and she seems quite at home hopefully.
Again Id like to thank you all , not sure how you highlight comments etc but youve all been wonderful , like sending over pics of litter trays - how do you do that ? Thank you all x
Ive decided I am having chicken for dinner tomorrow so "Tinkerbelle" can join me in some chicken :thumbup: x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Before you know it, she'll be snuggled up in bed with you  and with the colder nights coming you can keep each other warm  x

Hope you and Tinkerbelle enjoy your chicken dinner tomorrow, she deserves to be spoilt, bless her


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You are reeeeally kind!
See, I told you when you first posted what was going to happen  x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Still awaiting piccies (unless ive had a blonde moment and missed them  )
But am so glad your being tamed :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Buy her as many beds as you like - if she is anything like Willow she will ignore them all and use yours  :thumbup:

I too was dreading the litter tray part of owning a cat - cats are very clean and will cover whatever they do in it - so make a nice deep layer of litter - and if you get a decent litter (which I believe other people on here have recommended) you wont have any smell or see anything - just make sure you get a scoop to empty to the bits you dont want hanging around 

I hope you and Tinks enjoy your chicken dinner tomorrow - word of advice - the first time I tried Willow on roast chicken she liked it so much she thought my finger was a bit of chicken (ouch!) just thought I would warn you


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there, as others have said, do get a litter tray even if it doesn't get used every day. The last thing you want is accidents around the house because once she's 'gone' in one spot it might be very difficult to persuade her to 'go' where you want her to go. And you will never get rid of the stink.

So if you have a tray, she will always have somewhere to 'go'. The thing with litter trays is to scoop the waste up immediately, then it won't smell. Obviously having a covered tray helps too. Give it a good clean out every few days and that's it.

Glad you enjoyed your birthday, you deserved it! You are well on the way to becoming a fully paid-up cat slave  I hope you realise there is no going back!


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Great story! It sounds like Belle (Can't bring myself to call her Tinkerbelle) may have been dumped. It is happening to lots of cats and happened to my Cleo and she ended up in rescue.

By the way this thread needs more pics!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> many thanks for the speedy replies... yes of course I care, its doing my head in knowng that the poor cat is lying on a mat outside my front door. I feel awful . I live in the West Midlands , West Bromwich. If I cant get it into cage for vets will someone come out. I'll pay > I just want to make sure the poor thing is looked after. It comes walking into house and seems very friendly although its hissed at me twice and bitten my neighbour. I just dont know what cats do. I dont want it to end up in cahe somewhere as it seems happy enough but like you I think it deserves love and warmth etc . Thanks again though.


one day you will fall in love with that little kitty- and you'll go to take him away to the shelter but find you just cant let it go!!!!!!
but if you know that you really cant care for it (as a responsible pet owner does) if he seems friendly and he is not microchipped maybe you could see if any of your friends want it??? 
it also sounds like the cat may have been owned- that is why it is friendly
but it could also be a stray but is sucking up to you coz u give it food!
take it to the local vet, check for a microchip and if it has one take it back to its origional owner (obviously) but if not before handing it over to the shelter(as this can often be a death sentence) see if anybody wants it. thats what i had to do with my lovely guinea pig babies!!!!!!
hope this helps!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is there really no way to get a cat flap fitted, it does make life a lot easier for you! As regards the alarm, you can get special pet sensors which will ignore something the size and weight of the cat but still be set off by a human. Call whoever installed the alarm to ask, should not be TOO expensive or you might even be able to install them your self if you are handy.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, Hope you all well and so many thanks for your brilliant responses and mails, I love 'em. Helping me so much. Your kind words mean a lot.

Okay so as NOTACATPERSON.. Today I have :
1/ Called the burglar alarm people who are going to send someone around in week to see if alarm can be changed to accomodate cat.

2/ I have checked the cat litter appliances and looked on internet for a couple that you people recommended. If alarm cannot be altered will look into getting one of these.

3/Went and got her some cat milk and some Dreamies, again recommended by your goodselves.

4/ Went to Vets in Pet Store who recommended this flea spray. So £9.00 later and to no effect as poor cat ran a mile when tried to spray her , she just wont have it. She doesnt stop licking , scratching and biting herself, any more thoughts? Me included Im scratching . 

5/ Letter written to previous owner which will be posted tomorrow. Have tried calling again today twice and left messages.

So as you can see Im not a cat person at all eh ? You were all so right , you knew Id get hooked in.

And here are two more pics for you, she is cute eh?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw, she is just SOOOOOO gorgeous. 

Do you know what flea-product the vet put on her? If it was Frontline, it may not be working as many people here have found that it has become ineffective over the years. I personally would recommend Advocate which is great, there is also a product called Stronghold which many other PF members like. Both of these are spot-on and work a treat.

Cats don't like the sound of the spray - I used to have a right old time of it with Oscar & Merson but my old boy Slugger - who went deaf in his later years - would just stand and let me get on with it as he couldn't hear it. 

It is also a possibility that she has a skin irritation which she has caught from the fleas or is a result of poor diet depending on how long she has been homeless. Is there any sign of flaky skin or dry rough patches or red sore spots. Can you see anything that you might be concerned about?

If she still keeps scratching like crazy by Tuesday, I'd be inclined to take her back to the vet for another look-see.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw thnak you , i cant believe it she has just jumped up on settee and lying right next to me , love it.

yes Moggybaby the vet on Friday gave me Frontline , which I think i administered okay. You mntioned Advocate before and I mentioned this to the vet whe I took her but wouldnt let me have any unless i had full check up. She hasnt stopped though, although shes fast asleep now its just me scratching now 

Yeah Im def going to take her to vets for check up , the local cats pro league said to call her Monday/ Tuesday beforehand. Will def want her looked at though. She doesnt seem to have any sores or anything. 

I want to get up but dont want to move her...thanks again.

I try and send over the other photo Im such a non tech person..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Aw thnak you , i cant believe it she has just jumped up on settee and lying right next to me , love it.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Aw thnak you , i cant believe it she has just jumped up on settee and lying right next to me , love it.
> 
> I want to get up but dont want to move her...thanks again.


You are definitely in the club now. 
Don't forget to use this as an excuse for not getting things done.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you know what I think I am.. She hasn't moved all afternoon off the cushions on sofa and seems so contented. Bless her. 
Ill have to put her out tonight when I go to bed which I'm dreading but will get bed for her tomorrow and try and sort out the other things this week.
Just been made redundant so can sort out money and time wise. 
Have to name her as well. Have to admit to calling her Bab ! I really don't think the previous owner is going to show. Tried him again today.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you posted your letter yet?

If not, it might be worth paying a bit extra and sending it Special Delivery. This way you can track it on-line and see if it is actually received. If the person has moved and no longer lives at this address or having their post re-directed, the post office won't be able to deliver it but at least you'll know. If the letter DOES get signed for and still no-one gets in touch after a decent period of time (1 month?) then, again, you will know and you can decide to assume ownership. 

This would be a lot better than sitting waiting for a phone call or knock on the door that may never come.

Only a wee suggestion.......


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

letter written and posting tomorrow. Makes sense what you say bit confused though then as Vet said try for a week or so and didnt say anything about letter. The Cats protection league said just send letter and tell them that you have been trying since Fri 29th and give them 2 weeks to make contact. Both Vet and CPL said it was highly unlikely that cat is still wanted as chip details would have been changed. Hey as I said last night I still want the cat returned to its rightful owner if he wants her. Yeah might send it special post be interesting to see then if he contacts me. Will do.
I still will have to get the things though (bed/ litter thing) as cant carry on like this. If cat is rehomed I will donate stuff to cpl.
She still hasnt moved off sofa and she loved her chicken


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry if I confused you hun, I have a job that means not really trusting many people so always advise a belt & braces approach to things.

My thoughts were that using Special Delivery means:

a. You have proof that you tried to contact owners *if* anything untoward happens at a later date. You cover yourself.

b. If letter cannot be delivered, then you know original owners are no longer living there and she is yours as you have done all that you can. Because of the on-line tracking, you can see what happens to the letter.

c. If letter is signed for but no-one gets in touch, then you can claim her as yours. I suggested a month to allow for people to be on holiday or out of the country.

In the meantime, I have a feeling she is going to become one VERY spoilt young lady......


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks , it makes sense and know what you mean.
Will keep you updated and cheers.
Yep she will be spoilt thats for sure ! I can see it to.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread and am really hoping the previous owners don't want her back, you sound like a very caring man and deserve the company of this little lady. Not wanting to move so as not to disturb the cat is a sure sign that you are now in the club  Hope this has the ending we all want :thumbup:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you need to change your username .....


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> I think you need to change your username .....


I agree it needs to change to something like helpNEWcatperson


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh this is a wonderful thread! What a lovely story and I really hope kitty gets to stay with the OP


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi
Just caught up with this-(I did post earlier as my O.H was NOT A CAT PERSON and we now have 3!!!!!!!!)
Its lovely to have someone who is prepared to take the time and effort to help an animal in need-especially someone who wasnt cat fanatic like most of us on here-notice I said wasnt NOT isnt 

Re the flea spray-mine were okay the first time but the 2nd time they saw me with it they legged it at 90 m.p.h

What I did-I put on a thin rubber glove and just stroked them whenever they were near-did this for a day or so and then sprayed the glove with the flea treatment (out of sight of course)and just stroked one of them- then another time did the same with the other 2
That was 6 yrs ago when we adopted the youngest-little Ollie -he came to us with fleas and decided -as he was SO kind to share them with his new brothers
They have never had fleas since-they have always been indoor cats

So happy that you are getting support on here-we are all here for each other-thats what its all about
Keep up the good work and keep us updated
Maureen

HUGS to your new "baby" from Rigsby,Dougal and little Ollie


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the messages, made me chuckle about name. Yeah maybe change to newcatperson. Never thought I would get so attached so much. Had my dog for 18 years never thought Id get attached to a cat.
I got her a big fluffy bed this morning , she sat in it for 2 mins then jumped on sofa on all cushions and has been there ever since ( 4 hours !!) 
Okay so I have this morning posted letter to the previous owner, so lets wait and see.
Im going to try and get her to vet for full check up this week. She seems fine , fingers crossed except for these bloody fleas which have to say are getting me down. Keep trying to get near with spray but she wont have it..Will try what you say Lulus Mum. Thanks for advice. Just driving me mad as her no doubt. 
As I said previous I dont mind about the cost even if I have to return to owner as has to be done , if not for her then for my sanity !!
And whats this with furballs ???? Yesterday afternoon I thought she was choking and massaged her throat. Called someone I know who had a cat and they told me about furballs. Do I have to d anything, she is constantly licking / biting herself. Not as moment of course she's stretched out all 4 cushions on sofa.
Will keep you updated as promised and thanks for lovely messages really makes my day you ALL are really lovely people. Messages have got me through when I thought I might not be able to cope with a stray cat. x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

You´ll have to give her malt for the furballs. How is the litter tray hunt going?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

https://www.medicanimal.com/search;...&SEARCH_OPERATOR=AND&SEARCH_STRING=laxapet&q=

This stuff takes care of the hairballs ( to some degree! ) and luckily most cats love the taste so get to see it as a treat. Your vet should stock it but it will be a lot more expensive from them, most of us get in the habit of buying these kinds of items online so as to keep cost down.
While you are at it, you may as well buy some of this
https://www.medicanimal.com/search?...STRING=Indorex&q=indorex+household+flea+spray
So you can spray around the house to get rid of any lurking fleas once the cat has had the proper spot on treatment.
Oh, and go on, get some of these too....
Whiskas - Anti Hairball - Cat Treats - 50g : MedicAnimal.com


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Merlin - Malt ? Is that Malt extract in a jar or something

I am so pleased someone mentioned the litter tray , I so need help and dont want to appear so bloody dumb.

Okay Ive decided Im going to get one tomorrow because the weather looks as if its gonna get bad and there is no ay I can leave cat out all night in that. So plan is to get one and have it in bedroom and cat will come to bed with me.
Worried about the fleas but what else can I do ?

So the litter tray, i was going to ask shopping assistant, I mean what do you do with the litter , do you put it into normal rubbish bin , where do you put it?
I take it you change it everyday , whats the shovel for ? Or is that to pick up the nasties only and put it where? Will she automatically go in there? I have to say Im rather daunted by it all :scared: Should I leave her until she's been to vets but that could be at least Friday? 
So many stupid questions I know but Im one of those worriers of the world and like to get it right.

What am I like eh !!!


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks paddypaws , wil do ! Me bloody malt extract - again what am I like ? honestly i do have a brain and had quite a high powered job before being made redundant but looking after a cat -


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

could the coughing be worms? Im no expert but i am sure i've read there is some connection?


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Me again , does anyone know where I can go buy a Catit (Moggybaby kindly sent over link) litter box? Seems I can only order on internet? I thought id be able to get one from Pet Smart but they dont stock them and it does look the best one , trouble is Id have to wait maybe 4/5 days.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Catit Hooded Cat Litter Pan Large Cat Litter Trays for Sale

They do express (next day) delivery for £2.99

Dont know if that helps.

The scoop is to get the nasties out of the tray - I empty mine onto newspaper, wrap it, put it in a carrier bag, tie it the put it in the outside bin - if you use decent litter it wont smell - or I have never noticed a smell anyway


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Depends where you live the Jolleye's chain of pet stores stocks Cat-it trays.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I bought this for the daily cleaning of the litter tray.
Litter Locker II at zooplus

It really helps as I dont have to throw in the dustbin and it closes tightly so no smell


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Or if you use a clumping, biodegradable litter like Worlds Best or Cat's Best Öko Plus you just scoop out the clumps and flush then down the toilet, you then only have to completely clean and change this type of litter every 6 weeks or so, just top it up!


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you again all, I have now ordered via internet as kindly advised by yourselves the catit litter tray and a bag of worlds best litter ... silly question time I just put litter on tray - right ? Will she just go in ? Should be fun:scared:

It really would have just been easier to get me rescue Greyhound wouldnt it ?  Im stressed out , thank God your out there. Mind she hasnt moved off sofa again all day... 

Cheers x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep - just put the litter in the tray - deep enough that she can scratch it over her 'deposits'.

You can use litter liners if you like but IMO they are useless - they just get shredded when they are trying to cover up.

Hopefully she should go in, I guess it depends if she has used one before - my mums cat had to use one after he was 'done' and not allowed out for a while, and he hated it, but he did, grudgingly, use it as long as you didnt look at him :lol:


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there, you're doing great by the way!

Just a thought re. location of litter tray - you might not want it in the bedroom because if she makes a visit during the night, it might stink until she covers it up, and the stink (and the frantic scratching noises) might disturb your rest. Is there a nice private spot in your house, corner of the bathroom, under the stairs, spare room, kitchen? Think carefully about where it's going to be - you don't want to have it in one place and then decide to move it, or there's a chance that lovely Tinks might use the floor where the tray used to be.

I have a cellar and 4 trays are down there, under the cellar stairs. Nice and private for them, and invisible to guests. We just have to remember to keep the cellar door ajar.

I also have a covered tray in the walk-in wardrobe in the spare room for upstairs facilities.  I did remove it for a while, reasoning that they young 'uns were old enough to hold it until I got up in the morning and let them downstairs, but although they are all clean and well trained, one of the gang did wee on the carpet in the wardrobe, ahhhh! Don't know who the culprit was but clearly he was missing the upstairs tray, so after a thorough scrub and spray the tray is back! And no more accidents, phew.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just read all 14 pages of this thread in one go  I dont wander into cat section often.
What a great person you are and you really are doing a wonderful job of looking after Tinks. 

We had the same thing 13 years ago, he is still here  He was only 8 weeks old though and the neighbour was bored of him so wouldnt let him in the house  Mum fed him tuna and salmon and hey presto, he was ours! 

I hope for yours and Tinks sake now that the "owner" doesnt get in touch 

Had the same at work also, this cat travelled about 6-7 miles and across a major road, we put up posters etc and 2 weeks later a person claimed him and took him home(with a comment of "I just thought he had been run over or something", we were heartbroken. Then 2 weeks after that, he was back! The lady never came back for him(she must of known where he had gone) and he has been a resident with us for about a year now!

You are another human who has been claimed by a gorgeous pussycat 

*Heidi*


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Mcwillow and Howlinbob. Great advice and BIG help and your kind words Hazyreality. You read all 14 pages you deserve a medal.
The location of litter tray was a big help and you are so right about it being in my bedroom - you see I would never have thought about what you said. Okay so I could shut cat in spare bedroom at night but then if I have anyone to stay that would be a problem. I'm thinking about top of the stairs if burglar alarm will allow. The alarm people are calling me tomorrow. So when the litter tray turns up I shall keep her in for the first night. If I end up keeping her I will hopefully get cat flap so she can come and go. She does seem quite happy going out for the night - its me I feel awful.
So chuffed she came and sat on my lap earlier for 10 minutes. She has slept nearly all day.
Really your all putting my mind at rest because I keep thinking have I done the right thing. Thank you so much again


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You have _definitely_ done the right thing!

I dont know if you have any toys yet - but that also helps with the bonding process for you and Tinks 

Rolled up ball of newspaper and drinking straws go down well in this house (just don't tell my OH - he already thinks I spend too much on toys) :lol:

My litter tray is in the spare room, I thought to myself 'who is going to use this room more, the cats or guests?' The cats won - if people come to stay I can always move it into the hall just outside the door, so they find it anyway


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks . I do hope I've done the right thing. Stroking her so gently she hisses and really goes for me , actually bit me. Then she's fine. Good idea about the toys. Will gets tomorrow. Need to bond more and I need to get her to vets. And need more confidence. I will perseeverw. X 


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Awww I love this thread! This was how I became a cat person - I really wanted a dog before my boy chose me. He quickly convinced me that he was way cooler than any dog could ever be. 

Good luck with her! (I just knew she would be a girl) I am sure she is going to pay you back tenfold. I know you are stressing, but really, cats are easy  just be patient and love her. You will figure it all out quickly. 

When petting her  look at her tail. When cats have had enough, their tail starts to flutter a little. Just walk away then.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> I bought this for the daily cleaning of the litter tray.
> Litter Locker II at zooplus
> 
> It really helps as I dont have to throw in the dustbin and it closes tightly so no smell


This is a great and wonderful invention! I second the recommendation.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Thanks . I do hope I've done the right thing. Stroking her so gently she hisses and really goes for me , actually bit me. Then she's fine. Good idea about the toys. Will gets tomorrow. Need to bond more and I need to get her to vets. And need more confidence. I will perseeverw. X 


Don't worry. We don't know what her history is and she may have had a bad experience or two which makes her a bit jumpy about being stroked. Or it could be she's just not in the mood. Either way, you will soon learn to read her body language. As Alfride says, look at the tail. If it starts twitching or flicking, back off.

As a general rule, cats like to sniff your hand first before they are stroked. Even the friendliest cats like a bit of a sniff first. If she rubs her face against your hand, you're on for a fuss.

I tell all my visitors to let my cats sniff them first, otherwise they flinch away and seem a bit unfriendly. ('Hang on, I didn't say you could stroke me! Tsk! What a liberty') My cats like to decide in their own time who they are going to talk to. Larry usually decides in 5 seconds that he's everyone's mate. Monty is more fussy and can take the entire visit to decide that he'll talk to the visitor - could mean completely ignoring them for 2 hours then suddenly jumping on their lap, whilst Larry has spent the whole time playing ball and having his belly tickled. So different!


----------



## 4princesses (Oct 25, 2010)

I've read this thread all the way through, and I have to say I am so glad that this cat found you.

Our little cat Sparkle has been missing since Friday, and I hope that if she is out there somewhere she finds someone who will care for her like you are for Tinkerbelle. Our Sparkle is microchipped too and I'm constantly hoping my phone will ring to say someone has her.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh 4princesses , I do so hope you get that phone call soon. Remember there are a lot of people out there who will do the right thing and look after Sparkle and get in touch , look at me ! Keep the faith....

As far as my tale is concerned I threw a bit of a wobbler last night thinking that I couldnt cope with a cat as my mails probably gave away. So different to looking after a dog. Had a good chat with a cat person today and put my mind at rest on a couple of things and as Alfride said , Ive gotta stop stressing.

Got her a couple of toys this morning as Mcwillow suggested. Got to laugh like the cat bed I bought yesterday. I tried her with the toys , absolutely no interest. She's now as usual lying flat out on sofa !

Made an appoitment with Vet on Friday morning, fingers crossed , take each day.

Thanks again all and hope you get that phone call 4princesses.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

TINKERBELLE IS MINE !!!

Promised to keep you updated.

After sending letter the owners daughter has just telephoned me and said that her father (the owner) is not well and daughter and 2 cats and 2 children have moved in with him and it would now not be ideal with then 3 cats 2 children and not well Father.
Evidently Tinkerbelle went missing in August! They have moved to not far from my house (mile or so).
She was very pleasant and I said that Tinkerbelle would be rehomed and well looked after. She agreed with this and I spoke to her Father and he agreed also and said "its the best thing". Shes been neutered but hasnt been to Vets for couple of years. 

So Tinkerbelle went missing early August and they thought he had "just got lost" ...

So my lovely friends "Tinkerbelle" looks as if she has a new home , now she needs new name! Has to be said she answeres to anything  I need to sort for the vet on Friday as I will have her chipped obviously. Have to admit calling her Bab all the time( for those who do not know I live in THe Black Country area of the West Midlands where everybody is bab , go in for a sandwich and its "Olright Bab!). Somebody also suggested Precious.

Anyway most important thing Cat People is that all your early comments about me being hooked , you are so right I am she is lovely! Just hope I can learn how to look after her.

I'll post again after Vets on Friday. So one safe new stray cat sorted okay !!!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

What a great result for you and Tinkerbelle. Now you can plan and get all the things she needs to keep her happy. If you can avoid letting her out so much the better. Good luck with the bonding :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What a great result for you!! I can't understand the attitude of her previous owners though who made no attempt to even "try" to find her. 

Good luck with the vet on Friday!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay thats fantastic news!!!  x

I am so happy for you and Tinks (yes I will call her by her new name when she has one :lol: )


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! You are now officially a cat slave 

Please try to stop stressing about taking care of her. Cats are pretty easy to please, although they'll make you think otherwise. Give her good food, a nice bed so that she can ignore it for your bed and couch, and lots of love and that's pretty much it. The other details are easy to sort and you've got a wonderful resource here. I'm constantly amazed at how much members of this forum know.

As for names, she looks like a Josephine to me. Or maybe Gypsy as she's been wandering. Or Tess.


----------



## 4princesses (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations, I am so glad she is staying with you! If she has a chip, can you not just get the information updated???

I know its not the most original of names, but I think Lucky would be appropriate as she was lucky to find you


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Brilliant News!! I am so pleased that they are letting you keep her.

You know what though, what is wrong with just calling her 'Babs'? I think you like the name - either that or 'Belle' as she is beautiful


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup: That's fantastic news :thumbup:

Congratulations on becoming a slave 

I'm really, really pleased for both you and Tinks/Belle/new name kitty  xx

Keep us updated on the vet visit.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful news for you and Tinks! Well done for persevering and sorting it out amicably with the previous owners. They don't sound like bad people, just got a lot on their plate, and they seem happy that their cat has a new home. Maybe they did try to find her but no-one got in touch until now. I think they've done the loving thing giving her up officially rather than claiming her back, which some people would have done.

Babs is a fine name by the way - short for Barbara?? 

Looking forward to more stories and more pics.....


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

This is fantastic news!!! Im so pleased for you both!!!!


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Brillant news for the two of you, now you can become just as mad as the rest of us cat slaves


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

And the award goes to.....congratulations!!!! you have just won the priviledge of being owned by a cat. I like the name Bella.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!  you are now officially a cat person


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you ALL who have sent best wishes, so kind of you all.
It helps as Im not getting a lot of support from friends / neighbours who think I should have had dog ! and basically must be mad for taking her on. Oh well you can imagine how it helps then reading your messages.

I think she is lovely and love that Ive managed to help her out from God knows what. 

I will be okay once she has had check up at vets tomorrow , she will probably need injections and stuff wont she ? They are coming around tomorrow to have a look at burglar alarm ,hopefully tomorrow night will be the first night in. I now have the Catit litter tray (thanks) but they sent the wrong cat litter (PetPlanet). 

Also I think its like Etienne said in post " good luck with the bonding". I havent even picked her up yet and am so wary when she comes on my lap. Her tail is swinging all over the place , silly me thought this meant she was happy. Ive tried playing with her with her toys but to no avail. No worries I will perservere. 

So many thanks again x


----------



## screamer (Jun 30, 2011)

good news, i'm sure she'll start trusting you and it'll be a great parnership.


as for getting her chipped, she already is, i'm not sure if you'll need the previous onwers to give you a letter to say for you to have her or if you can do it over the phone with the chip company, have a word with the vet, he should be able to advise


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ooooh yay! iv been reading this and keeping an eye on things, but not comented

i too have been in your position (twice!) and its how i ended up with my 2 monsters (im a dog/smallfurry/horsey person really, cats were something i just never thought i would have)

changing the chip details would be much better then getting a second chip, 2 chips would just cause major confusion if she got lost again (you cant remove the first) the easiet, simplest thing to do is to change it

so first things first, ring your vets and ask them if they made a note of the chip number, if they havent take her back for another scan and make a note of her number.
you then need to ring the chip company up, they will send you a form through the post (better this way as it will be all blank apart from chip number prefilled, which means you can change her name on her chip) which you then fill in and post back

now, getting that approved works one of 4 ways.
1) you get the owner to sign the form under old owners signature
2) you get the owner to write a little letter signing over ownership of the cat and send it with the form
3) you leave that bit blank, and the chip company will try and get in touch with the owner, who will then give permission
4) if the owner doesnt contest the change within X days (cant remember the number) the chip gets changed automatically to your details, as its seen as the owner has moved, there fore un obtainable, or no longer wants the animal


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been in the OP's position too and that's how we got our Fluffy but she wasn't chipped (we did get her checked at vet) so we had to resort to doing what detective work we could to try and locate her owners which all drew a blank - so sad.

I'm glad Tinkerbell found you and is being treated like Royalty


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Just caught up again, that's brilliant news and welcome to the slave club, someone suggested Bella for a name, just wanted to say I liked that too, here's to your happy life together :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> TINKERBELLE IS MINE !!!
> 
> Promised to keep you updated.


*HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Just back after a few days away and this is the BEST news!!!!!  I am SOOOOOOO happy for you. 

Looking forward to next update after the vet visit.

And lots and lots of piccies of your new baby as a reward for all our advice!!


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

UPDATE AS PROMISED....

Many many thanks again for the kind posts , its been tough as I said not having much support elsewhere but who cares ..Im smitten.......

So not long back from vets , shes had the first of her injections and back in three weeks for the next. Vet says exact words "shes seems pretty healthy" so did the check up. Also got some Advocate flea preperation. The vet wasnt sure if i could apply a week after treating her with Frontline but he got his assistant to telephone and they said okay to apply after 48 hours !! Not sure about that what do you think ?

They wouldnt change the chip details at vet so I called pet log and they are sending me form and for £15 i can change details, which of course i will. Most importantly though my details are now logged so if she did go missing again my details are there anyway.

Burglar alarm people coming tomorrow morning to make sensor "pet sensitive" whatever that means and next step is keeping her in overnight and seeing wether she will use her cat tray. Also have to decide about cat flap.

Good result eh ? 

I'll try and get some photos over but for some reason they wont open , Ive tried honest as Ive taken loads Promise i'll have another go.

Phew......thanks again lovely people x

i will let you know what happens over weekend


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what a great update!!! 

Hopefully the advocate will start to do its stuff pdq and Tinks will start to feel more comfortable. I hate flea bites and I'm sure hers are horrible too. 

For your piccie problem - it might be easier for you to set up a photobucket account, put all your pics on there and then just copy the links onto your posts. That is what I do, as recommended by someone here, and it is soooooo easy to do. :thumbup:

If 'I' can do it, trust me, so can you!!!! 

Once you have loaded up your pics, click on your chosen piccie, look at the LINKS box to the right-hand side and copy the IMG CODE which looks like this:










Right-click paste in your post and the above code will appear.

But, when you preview your post, you will actually see this:










Hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That is great news  For you and for Tinks  
I too like Bella or Belle for her name  

Welcome to the world of cat slaves 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OR, you can click on the 'IMG thumb' line and get smaller pictures like this


( Ha, If MB can shamelessly just 'pop' in a picture of one of _her_ cats then I can do the same! )


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG am so very happy for you. ( doing the cat dance here ) :thumbup:

I have two cat boxes in my bathroom, easy to scoop out every time I need to go.  But I also have two kitten`s. 

You need to stop stressing as the cat will pick up on it, and will be stressed as well. 
Everything will fall in place in time, love. :thumbup:

She is sleeping all the time she is in, because she is awake all night out side. if i understood you right ) Forgive me if I got it wrong.
But once she can come and go as she please`s,and know`s her home is with you. .
She will be more loven to you. Just take it as it come`s, she will give you so much love in her own way.

My one boy, love`s to be hold and carryèd around, the other hate`s it but will lay on my lap for hour`s. While the frist won`t. 
Each cat is diffrent but each love you as much just in diffrent way`s of showing it.

Again congrat`s am so very happy for you and her.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> OR, you can click on the 'IMG thumb' line and get smaller pictures like this
> 
> ( Ha, If MB can shamelessly just 'pop' in a picture of one of _her_ cats then I can do the same! )


The what????????? 

MB hasn't got a clue what PP is talking about......  Where do you find that bit?

And Abby says if you no likee her cute piccie....... :angry:................................. :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Smitten!-didnt want to call you"helpnotctat person" as thats so NOT true now

Just couldnt wait for your update and am absolutely thrilled for you and for her.

Dont worry if you are not getting much support from friends and neighbours-as we are all here for you

Just give her time and she will realise that you love her to bits and that she is safe with you

You are doing all the right things and should be very proud of yourself!!!

I only wish more people would show compassion like you have

Carry on enjoying being a new owner 

Dying to see what she looks like and to know what you have decided to call her

Please keep us updated as she seems to have a big fan club already

Maureen


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Brill support and advice as always ..Jez what would i have done without you...x

Ok without boring you an update on Bab(s ) sorry but it just comes naturally and she answers to it...

Had pet sensitive burglar alarm fitted yesterday plan is when Im not here (which is not very often) and once cat flap fitted she will have run of hall , landing and spare bedroom.

I kept her in last night for the first time , put her cat bed in hall with water and cat litter tray upstairs (left light on for her all night - just in case it was all strange  ) How bloody stupid am ????

Yesterday she slept all day and evening , laying flat out in front of fire. I stayed in all day and she'd only come in garden when I did.I even kept back door open all day so she could go out whenever. I was worried that she wouldnt sleep last night. So I kept thinking should i put her out for the night but it was so cold and raining I thought lets go for it. She will have nothing to do with the cat litter tray , its the Catit one. I even gently placed her in it (using worlds best cat litter) but she wont have anything to do with it. 

Anyway bless, at 7am this morning I quietly looked at her fast asleep on the spare bed. I went back to bed, then about an hour later I heard her meowing outside my bedroom door. Got up and she charged downstairs and I opened door into the garden where she does her whatever and she "went". How good is she ? but doesnt help got to get her to use cat tray. Ive been on internet and so many suggestions , some quite contradictory, you are the only ones who know what they are talking about , any thoughts?

Its like Lost Kitten says as she has not been out all night last night , she's been out all morning this morning and just back in (3 hours later!!) Im not sure if I should keep her in at night or not , can i ask what you think ? I want to do the right thing.

She is truly lovely, got her a scratching post yesterday so funny. Well I thought as Im not going out for a beer and food Id treat her instead! 

Thanks again lovely people , hope your all having a peaceful , happy Sunday x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad it is all going so well for you and Babs 

I wouldnt worry too much about the litter tray.

My mum doesnt have a tray for her cat - the only time he had to use one was after his snip when he wasnt allowed out and he _hated_ it.
He does stay in at night, out of choice, and has never had an 'accident' - you will probably find that when you have a cat flap you wont worry so much because she can go out to do her business whenever she wants 

I do think its about time we had some more pics of her settling though


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

When Oscar used to go out he never used his litter tray even in the winter! He would go out do his business then come back in straight away even when thick with snow! I always had the litter tray out but never used it!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really pleased Babs is settling in  it sounds like she's made herself at home 

Like the others have said, I wouldn't worry about her not using the litter tray, she is more than likely used to going out to do her business. 

Again, soooo pleased it has all worked out for you and Babs, sounds like you're doing a great job with her :thumbup: x

We NEED to see more pics of Babs, pretty please


----------



## screamer (Jun 30, 2011)

once you get the cat flap fitted, let her come & go as she pleases


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ours is 13 now and he has never had a litter tray and he stays in most nights(because its his choice) we have just in the last couple of weeks put one upstairs for him as with winter coming he spends a majority of his day inside! not that he has used it yet. 
I think in the 13 years he has been here, he has had 2 accidents in the house, but both when he had upset tummies. 

*Heidi*


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bumping this as someone is looking for it


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Brilliant news xxxxx lucky tinks, she chose very well  
Need to change your user name LOL xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats really good news, can we have pictures please.._


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

What a little star for asking politely to be let out! Cats do hate to make a mess.

As others have said, don't worry if she doesn't use the tray. She clearly prefers to use the garden and will do that if she can. And this is less work for you. But you still have the tray as a stand-by.

I don't think it's a good idea to shut a cat out at night. I think it's better if they're in and safe at night-times.

You're doing a fantastic job and more pictures purr-lease! x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Well done you-dont need to apologise on here-you will NEVER bore any of us telling us about her

I definitely agree with the previous posts -I would keep her in at night,especially as it is Bonfire night soon and as we know well the fireworks start going off long before then
She seems to really enjoy being with you and why would she want to go out in the wind and rain when she can be with you???

Re the litter tray -some people put some of the soil (from the area that the cat uses to toilet outside) into the litter tray at first ,mixed in with the litter till the cat gets to realise that the tray is for that purpose.
Dont know what the Catit tray is like -we have 2 hooded trays,but had to take off the "door" from each as none of them would use them


So happy for you both -she has certainly found her forever home and you have found a new friend who will NEVER let you down-unlike some humans!!!

Please keep us all updated -you are NOT boring us at all-quite the opposite

Maureen

P.S
You are NOT mad leaving the light on for her at night -
I often leave the light on in the room where the litter trays are-
as 1 of our cats Dougal,who is 14 has lately sometimes not managed to find them in time


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all . Thanks for the posts. Really appreciate it. Haven't posted as computer has died using my phone to do this so not ideal. Getting it fixed this week and then will send over pics hopefully. I've taken loads on my phone she is so gorgeous.
She still hasn't used her cat litter tray but she seems okay at night. She goes out first thing after her cat milk. Then comes back for breakfast then off again. For an hour or so. She spends most of the day and night in house. She loves the fields behind house and how jumps up the fences and walks along them. Worries me to death though cos all the houses have barbed wire on.fences due to the spate of burlaries we've all had but she loves it out there and doesn't deter her at all. 
She's ruining my social life as want to stay in with her.
Seriously thanks for all responses and will post better when computer fixed.
Xxx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I look forward to your little updates. Sorry about your computer, thats a pain but at least you can use your phone and I can't wait to see your pics.

Don't worry about your little cat ruining your social life. I think it's very endearing and a lovely quality!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol, you soon be telling people, that you can only meet up after your cats has been well fed and also going home early because you don´t want to leave her alone for so long. Yet somehow it wont disturb you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> lol, you soon be telling people, that you can only meet up after your cats has been well fed and also going home early because you don´t want to leave her alone for so long. Yet somehow it wont disturb you.


She will also be a VERY good excuse for getting out of things you DON'T want to attend....... Singing:


----------



## 4princesses (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the latest update, I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread, and the transformation from not being a cat person, to not wanting to leave her is wonderful  

Not sure if you've sorted pet insurance yet, but it might be something you want to look into.

xxx


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hiya...
Still using blackberry no computer. Yeah I'm going to look at pet insurance once computer back. 
You never told me about the blood lust . this morning she brought me in a magpie which I managed to rescue and it flew off thank god..then an hour later she comes back with a mouse ! What's she like..

Hope u all well will post more soon. X


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, she is reciprocating your kindness and bringing you in her 'prizes' from the hunt, it's a compliment!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Aww, she is reciprocating your kindness and bringing you in her 'prizes' from the hunt, it's a compliment!


It's their way of giving you presents (luckily Storm and Benji are indoor only so only bring me half eaten flies or diamond necklaces :lol: ).

Sooty in his days brought me the following;
- 3 frogs, one of which escaped in the flat and resulted in two cats manically scampering around chasing it at 3am
- One large bleeding (not the expression, it's literal!) crow which he strategically placed under my duvet, his way of surprising me!!!
- Countless small birds
- Probably half of Sweden's mouse population
- More than 10 voles (those huge fat mice)

That isn't counting the ones he just caught and ate 

You can't offend them, you have to tell them thank you and give them loads of fuss, then when they aren't looking get rid!


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Those replies made me smile , but the bloody ironic thing is im a member of the RSPB 

Have to quickly say I didnt know until I adopted Babs how much some people have to side with the cat / dog issue. As I said in one of my earlier posts I wasnt getting much support from friends saying I was mad. One sorta friend has just popped around and said a cat was vermin amngst other things. I couldnt understand why he was so vitrolic towards cats , dont worry I told him how wonderful Babs was and was here to stay , he thought me mad also and should ahve had a dog !! Whats a matter with people....Why do they feel they have to comment and choose !!:mad2:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Those replies made me smile , but the bloody ironic thing is im a member of the RSPB
> 
> Have to quickly say I didnt know until I adopted Babs how much some people have to side with the cat / dog issue. As I said in one of my earlier posts I wasnt getting much support from friends saying I was mad. One sorta friend has just popped around and said a cat was vermin amngst other things. I couldnt understand why he was so vitrolic towards cats , dont worry I told him how wonderful Babs was and was here to stay , he thought me mad also and should ahve had a dog !! Whats a matter with people....Why do they feel they have to comment and choose !!:mad2:


It's a strange sociological phenomenon, isn't it? It makes me laugh how wound up folks get, when it really isn't even important. My own mother and her sister even have a rivalry of sorts about it. Her sister has a wee dog, so she must put my mother's cat down for "not being affectionate" or "using a litter box." Her dog is papertrained, mind you, so I think I'd rather scoop litter than roll up newspaper. Then my mother has to make snide remarks about barking and how her cat is so quiet. We have both cats and dogs, so all I hear is how she's so glad she only has one little cat and doesn't have to walk dogs. It's really quite silly. Just enjoy the people watching--if you try not to take it personally, you'll learn so much about human nature (not all of it pleasant) from compiling and observing how they relate to animals. And then you and Babs can have a good giggle while you share a chicken dinner


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Hiya...
> Still using blackberry no computer. Yeah I'm going to look at pet insurance once computer back.
> You never told me about the blood lust . this morning she brought me in a magpie which I managed to rescue and it flew off thank god..then an hour later she comes back with a mouse ! What's she like..
> 
> Hope u all well will post more soon. X


See she loves you already


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Hiya...
> Still using blackberry no computer. Yeah I'm going to look at pet insurance once computer back.
> You never told me about the blood lust . this morning she brought me in a magpie which I managed to rescue and it flew off thank god..then an hour later she comes back with a mouse ! What's she like..
> 
> Hope u all well will post more soon. X


Good idea about pet insurance :thumbup:

Aww bless, Bab's is bringing you presents 

I've been lucky so far with my Frankie, in nearly 3 years I've not had any presents, but I do find a few random dead birds in the garden 

My mums cat used to bring birds in through the window and take them to the bathroom to eat .


----------



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Ive just read this thread from start to finish and its just such a wonderful story. God i was elated when u became her official owner lol.

Well done u and u will now have a furry little friend for life x


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, computer still kaput and been let down thi week to get it fied oh well.. dnt want you to think Id forgotten you all lovely people who have helped me so much...

Babs is brilliant and i truly love her to bits already. One day she'll have nothing to do with me and the next all over me.
She is so vocal and constantly wants feeding but dont worry Im following the guidelines with treats of course.
We have a routine now , she is out most of the day , coming back meowing for food the off again and at night but so far have managed every night to get her in house for the evening . Glad cause i dont want her out overnight. 
She seems very happy and full of character .
Hopefully not like the bloody computer Im looking at having cat flap fitted next week.That will be great for her.
Even one of my friends who is definetly not a cat person admitted how cute she was . Cant believe the previous owners didnt want her.
Just thought Id keep you updated as promised. 
Photos will be my main priority promise...
Have a great weekend all and thanks again x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the little update and I'll look forward to the photos in due course. She does sound a cutie


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad it's all still going well


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Babs seems to be settling in nicely and who could blame her it sounds like she is spoilt to death already and has you wrapped around her little finger


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

It has been brilliant getting your updates notacatperson . 

I have been following this thread too while I was sneakily being pushed into the world of kitties  I didn`t consider myself to be a "cat person" either but it seems that our respective kitties had other ideas :arf:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just read this whole thread, though I admit I read the end first to make sure it had a happy ending!

Congratulations on being Chosen by Babs. I guess her last home just got too filled with people, sounds like she prefers the single male type household. She knew where she wanted to live, and she went for it.



helpnotcatperson said:


> Got her a couple of toys this morning as Mcwillow suggested. Got to laugh like the cat bed I bought yesterday. I tried her with the toys , absolutely no interest. She's now as usual lying flat out on sofa !
> 
> .


Probably no one has ever played with her before, so you will have to teach her how to play. Long cold winter nights won't seem so long when you and Babs are holed up together.

Put her toys in a box, and at the same time every night have a Game time. Toss toys to try to entice her to chasing them down.

Get a string on a stick toy and drag it along. Dragging it under things so she can stalk and pounce my increase her interest.

As you do this every night she soon will come to look forward to your nightly Game time. It's a Bonding experience for you both.



helpnotcatperson said:


> Hello all . Thanks for the posts. Really appreciate it. Haven't posted as computer has died using my phone to do this so not ideal. Getting it fixed this week and then will send over pics hopefully. I've taken loads on my phone she is so gorgeous.
> She still hasn't used her cat litter tray but she seems okay at night. She goes out first thing after her cat milk. Then comes back for breakfast then off again. For an hour or so. She spends most of the day and night in house. She loves the fields behind house and how jumps up the fences and walks along them. Worries me to death though cos all the houses have barbed wire on.fences due to the spate of burlaries we've all had but she loves it out there and doesn't deter her at all.
> *She's ruining my social life as want to stay in with her.*
> Seriously thanks for all responses and will post better when computer fixed.
> Xxx


Well, of course!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for your update-

Re toys-mine love playing with a piece of paper or tinfoil rolled into a ball
Dougal ,aged 14 used to carry it back to me and drop it for me to throw again!!

I also bought a toy which is just a feather thing attached to a stick
the youngest of ours ,little Ollie ,6,loves that

So glad everything has worked out for you both
Maureen


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

Word of warning: If the cat is not chipped and the "owner" can't be found, check out the breed and exactly what cats (and that specific breed) need before deciding to take the cat in yourself - even talking to a vet may not be much help as humans are prone to forget things, sometimes important things, so the vet may forget some stuff whilst giving you advice.

I've taken in a cat and not realised how demanding the particular breed is and will probably have to have him adopted - after having told him I'd never get rid of him


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I hope these pics have come out, as promised , she's a little beaut . Love her .

Still having to get used to her not being dog i.e. not giving her a cuddle or whatever. She is still vey aloof which I have to say is both endearing but somewhat frustrating at times. Still havent even picked her up. She loves her food and folows me everytime i go in kitchen.

Great news having Cat Flap fitted Friday, just hope she uses it. Shes cost me a bloody fortune but sh's worth it dont you think?

Hope you all well x


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw she is deffo worth it, bless you and how lucky was she finding you??? She reminds of our cat Milly who died a few years ago xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Shes a love!.

She will definately be worth it for you, just remember cats can be a bit more aloof than dogs, but once she gets more confident she will give you that affection, unless of couse shes like our lilly who only wants hugs on her terms!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh what a cute wee bab she is!!!! 

I'm sure that over time Babs will mellow and become more responsive to you and your cuddles. She has been through a lot and you don't know what horrible humans she may have encountered in her 'stray' days that have made her much more guarded as a result.

Also, it doesn't take cats long to get used to the independance that comes with a feral lifestyle so it may also take some time for her to re-adapt to being more of a house cat again.

I'm sure, however, with all the love and attention that you are bestowing upon her, she will soon realise that she now has a very lovely home to live in and she'll relax with you more.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She looks so at home. Don´t worry, Merlin doesn´t liked being picked up and I can´t help doing it. Now he bears it with a face of pure suffering but he lets me for a while.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

She's beautiful. I know you will have many happy years together.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

She is lovely and looks VERY happy!


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Shes a complete snugglebum!  Im sure she will 'tolerate' cuddles when she feels more at ease


----------



## MrsBarley (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW - I just read this whole post, and what a brilliant story!! It had me hooked!!

I'm new to this forum and what a wonderful demonstration of how lovely everyone on here is!!! 

Notacatlover - congratulations on your beautiful girl, it sounds like you have given her a great home. She is beautiful!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I just discovered this thread and read it, all of it, in one go...
Helpnocatperson, congratulations on becoming a helptruecatperson!!

Bella/Babs has worked her magic on you, and good for her!!!!!

Just let her set the pace of your relationship, and things will work out just brilliantly. 

A warm welcome to the most wonderful set of people in the world: cat slaves!!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay people we have domesticated him we need a new traineee. You really need to change that nick to: ownedbyacat, ididntknowtillnow, ifmyfriendscouldseeme or whydidntigetonebefore


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Well I hope these pics have come out, as promised , she's a little beaut . Love her .
> 
> Still having to get used to her not being dog i.e. not giving her a cuddle or whatever. She is still vey aloof which I have to say is both endearing but somewhat frustrating at times. Still havent even picked her up. She loves her food and folows me everytime i go in kitchen.
> 
> ...


If the food you give her is in those tins with ringpulls (incidentally if it is, you may wanna try getting a pack of like 6 from a supermarket to save money - sadly different flavours though so she may turn her nose up at one type of meat - alternatively B&M may have cheap decent tins), be careful not to buy human food with ringpulls as she'll probably think you're about to feed her when you open them


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

I just thought of something - if you play with a piece of string with her, use her name when you move it. That way, as my cat did, she'll get used to her name so it'll be easier to call her without every other cat turning up to "ch-ch-ch"!


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Those replies made me smile , but the bloody ironic thing is im a member of the RSPB
> 
> Have to quickly say I didnt know until I adopted Babs how much some people have to side with the cat / dog issue. As I said in one of my earlier posts I wasnt getting much support from friends saying I was mad. One sorta friend has just popped around and said a cat was vermin amngst other things. I couldnt understand why he was so vitrolic towards cats , dont worry I told him how wonderful Babs was and was here to stay , he thought me mad also and should ahve had a dog !! Whats a matter with people....Why do they feel they have to comment and choose !!:mad2:


Was the person who popped round religious? I know in certain religions they believe ridiculous things about animals (e.g. in Islam, despite the fact that pigs are actually very clean, pigs are thought of as "unclean" because a book that's been changed loads of times -the Qur'an- tells them that).


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She looks so settled and happy - I am sure she will use the cat flap and be very happy


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, well Bab's continues to be spoilt rotten and think she's getting used to me.
So yesterday I had the cat flap fitted (had to have new glass door etc etc , so great expense  ) Got a tin of pilchards as one of you lovely people suggested to entice her through... NO . I spent hours literally hours yesterday and this morning but she wont have it. My neighbours must think Ive eventually cracked as I was running out the back door then out the front. I must be bloody mad.
Ive looked for sugestions on internet, some say push them through yourself but as you know Babs wont have that and I dont want to frighten her. Surely that cant be the right way? At this very moment her food is outside in view but shes just looking at it and meowing !!! Give me a break PLEASE Babs.... 
Well thats the latest, hope you all well. It aint easy being a cat person is it ??? x


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

PJCroad&Chico said:


> If the food you give her is in those tins with ringpulls (incidentally if it is, you may wanna try getting a pack of like 6 from a supermarket to save money - sadly different flavours though so she may turn her nose up at one type of meat - alternatively B&M may have cheap decent tins), *be careful not to buy human food with ringpulls as she'll probably think you're about to feed her when you open them*


What the...? How many tins can you actually buy these days that aren't ringpulls? Every tin in my cupboard has a ringpull!

Glad Babs is doing good, she'll hopefully figure the catflap out soon  Have you moved it so she can see it moves and there's a hole?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry dude, can't help on this one I'm afraid. My lot won't use the flap on their litter trays so NO chance of ever sorting them out with a proper one. Good luck.

However, glad that you and Babs are still getting on and that everything seems to be settling down now. Is she still scratching or have you got that all sorted now?

I also think we might be overdue some more piccies........


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you moved it so she can see it moves and there's a hole? -------------------------------
Oh yes , Ive even been poking the sardines thru , ive almosty stuck me bloody head thru  She is very timid and just wont do what she doesnt want to do , simple as !:mad2:


However, glad that you and Babs are still getting on and that everything seems to be settling down now. Is she still scratching or have you got that all sorted now? ------------------------
Yes thanks , lots better than it was, I used some of that Advocate , that I think you mentioned MoggyBaby from the vet. She's back at the Vet next Friday for follow up jab. The only thing Im really concerned about now is her food. She would eat all day if i let her. She meows so loud and sits by her bowl just looking. Im certainly feeding her correctly, perhaps a tad little over what I should but only a little..

Are you sure I shouldnt have had that bloody Greyhound Im joking honest , love her to death.

Thanks all ....back to sticking me head thru catflap x


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Have you moved it so she can see it moves and there's a hole? -------------------------------
> Oh yes , Ive even been poking the sardines thru , *ive almosty stuck me bloody head thru*  She is very timid and just wont do what she doesnt want to do , simple as !:mad2:


That bit made me giggle :lol: I can just see you nearly getting your head through the catflap. Bet Babs just looked at you as if to say "err, what on earth ya doin'?" 

I'm with MB though - my two won't use flaps on litter trays either. Well, Spencer will but Skye won't.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw you are really taking great care of her!! Can't offer any other advice other than what you're doing! Good luck


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

We had to get Sooty used to a catflap, as in Sweden we just left the windows open and he came and went as he pleased. It took us AGES to train him, as he thought it was our responsibility to just open the door for him  We found that the best way was for one person to put his paws through so he can smell the frsh air, and the other person on the other side with a treat!


----------



## babybel (Aug 25, 2011)

had a good giggle reading this


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Great that things are going well with the lovely Babs!

My suggestion for the catflap training is, can you prop it open with something? I know it's cold now, so perhaps not the best time of year to try this, but still. Then she'll get used to going through the hole first, and when she's OK with that, then she could perhaps get used to dealing with the flap. A two-stage approach!


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

PJCroad&Chico said:


> be careful not to buy human food with ringpulls as she'll probably think you're about to feed her when you open them


I highly doubt cats care what type of cans thier or your food comes in - if they are anything like mine, if I go anywhere near the door to the kitchen they assume they are going to get fed....that's just part of being a cat - doesn't matter what it is, who it belongs to, or where it is, cats just assume that something is theirs or going to be theirs if they are just there to claim it - especially food.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Howlinbob said:


> Just caught up with this thread. Great that things are going well with the lovely Babs!
> 
> My suggestion for the catflap training is, can you prop it open with something? I know it's cold now, so perhaps not the best time of year to try this, but still. Then she'll get used to going through the hole first, and when she's OK with that, then she could perhaps get used to dealing with the flap. A two-stage approach!


That's what we are doing with Oscar with the catflap in his run only we have took it off and will put it on once he gets used to going in his den 
Obviously you can't take his off lol but good idea re propping it open


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just found this thread, happy ending, love a happy ending


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

HELLO, thanks for all the cat flap advice. Yeah the one suggested is taping the flap up which i have done. She will come in but wont go out even enticing her with food. She just sits there looking at me - am I mad ! leaving it taped open all day..not giving up - I cant.

Got her new toy today , its like a snake thing on a stick, cats supposed to love 'em..wrong she ran a mile when I playing with it , so thats on the back burner with the others which she doesnt seem to have any interest in. As with flap will keep trying:mad2:

BIG confession, i let sleep in my bedroom last night and she was golden. I brought up her cat bed , a snack as I always give her before I go to bed and her water. She came on my bed for at least an hour then went into her bed and didnt hear a word from her until I woke up at 7 and then I had to wake her. She is so good...

Oh well back to the cat flap , which at this very moment is taped up and she is waiting outisde the other door to be let in..HELP !!

Hope you all having good weekend. Take care.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> HELLO, thanks for all the cat flap advice. Yeah the one suggested is taping the flap up which i have done. She will come in but wont go out even enticing her with food. She just sits there looking at me - am I mad ! leaving it taped open all day..not giving up - I cant.
> 
> Got her new toy today , its like a snake thing on a stick, cats supposed to love 'em..wrong she ran a mile when I playing with it , so thats on the back burner with the others which she doesnt seem to have any interest in. As with flap will keep trying:mad2:
> 
> ...


Hopefully she will suss the cat flap out soon but it's good that she's using it for coming in - at least you know she knows how to get in the house if she needs to when you're not there! You can only persevere and I'm sure in time she will get the hang of it 

As for the toys, she may just not be used to them, try leaving them out when you're at home - she might get used to them if they are just lying about and end up playing with them herself. Obviously don't leave anything dangerous out if you are not there to supervise (dangly ones etc).

It's not wrong to let your cat sleep in your room, I bet she loved it  Glad she was very well behaved. It's more kittens that people recommend not to let sleep in your room as they are so playful you won't get any sleep.

She sounds like an absolute darling and seems like you and her are getting very close and forming a lovely bond


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Got her new toy today , its like a snake thing on a stick, cats supposed to love 'em..wrong she ran a mile when I playing with it , so thats on the back burner with the others which she doesnt seem to have any interest in. As with flap will keep trying:mad2:


My pair don't like new things much - but leave them around a few days and they eventually go to investigate. Hopefully the same will happen with your girl. Sounds like she has well and truely stolen your heart


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> HELLO, thanks for all the cat flap advice. Yeah the one suggested is taping the flap up which i have done. She will come in but wont go out even enticing her with food. She just sits there looking at me - am I mad ! leaving it taped open all day..not giving up - I cant.
> 
> Got her new toy today , its like a snake thing on a stick, cats supposed to love 'em..wrong she ran a mile when I playing with it , so thats on the back burner with the others which she doesnt seem to have any interest in. As with flap will keep trying:mad2:
> 
> ...


Really pleased that babs is getting on fine and settling in so well 

When I installed a new flap that detects the microchip, Frankie was fine going out but wouldn't come in, I think it was mostly to do with the clicking noise when he put his head and neck through the short tunnel, I tried all-sorts, tuna, treats, you name it, even tried to push him through, he was having none of it, I would keep opening the door for him to come in. The neighbours will think you are mad, all us cat people are  He eventually came in  Just persevere with it.

Frankie doesn't play, I've had him for nearly 3 years and he's a rescue, I think this has something to do with his previous life, wasn't socialised/taken away from mum too early. He is out most of the time but when he come home I will get his toys and play with them, most of the time he just sits and looks at me like I'm mad  he will have a couple of minute play with his cat nip mouse but that's it, I will continue to carry on, hopefully now I have a kitten he might play with him.

If you're happy to have Babs come to bed with you then that's cool  she sounds like a good girl. I take Seb my kitten to bed with us and he is as good as gold 

We do need more pics of Babs


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Really lovely to read your update -especially when you said you "love her to death"
As regards your "BIG confession" -
our 3 cats often sleep in our bedroom -even giving us that "what are YOU doing on MY bed look" 
Im sure she is loving her new found happiness and security and you should be very proud of yourself for all you have done for her
She certainly has a big fan club on here

Keep up the good work-dont get your head stuck in the cat flap
Maureen


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was gonna say can you prop the cat flap open, never had to train the cat to go through a flap but have had to train rabbits and guinea pigs  If I can do it with them, then you can with Babs  
Keep up the good work 

*Heidi*


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning everybody, aw thank you so much for your kind messages and advice. Im not just saying this but without all your kind messages and help with Bab' s not sure I could have coped. I know I must sound such a bloody wuss but never ever dreaming I would have a cat it was quite daunting as I truly believe you have to look after your pets and seriously I didnt have a clue, so different as I keep saying.

Still fun and games with cat flap but as you say I will not give up. Its quite amusing really.

Anyway heres some photo's taken yesterday, Im still having fun and games with computer as they go to a totally different folder- boring !!!

Have a peaceful and fun Sunday lovely people and will give you latest after vets Friday... x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Bab's is a gorgeous little girl :001_wub: lovely pics  She looks happy 

Hope everything goes well at the vets on Friday x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

She's stunning! Fabulous markings!! I agree she's settled in so well with you. Don't give up on the cat flap. Our Fluffy needed some intense "training" before she got it too.


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update with pics. She looks well-fed, healthy, and relaxed. You are doing a brilliant job!  She is sooooo lucky.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

She´s really settled in.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww she is gorgeous  She looks well and truly settled!

*Heidi*


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Its Official !!!!!

I am now Bab's official owner re the chip , my details have replaced previous owner who didnt want her . How bizarre just over a month ago I never in my wildest dreams did I think id ever have a cat...and so pleased that Ive been able to help her bless.

Cat flap still taped up but she IS coming through and using it , so 50% there because she will NOT use it when flap down ..oh joy !


Here's another picture of her , which i think is the best so far, shes's lovely eh ?

xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That face says "I have got this sucker _RIGHT_ where I want him!!! Under *MY* paw!!!"

She is gorgeous though and totally deserving of being adored!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news :thumbup:

That photo of Bab's is absolutely adorable :001_wub: She looks like she is smiling


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely pic of the gorgeous Babs. She looks soooo happy and relaxed. And this is only the beginning of your wonderful adventures. This has been such a happy thread....*sigh*


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You'll need to start some new threads now HNCP as I think this one is now null & void!!!

You definitely ARE a cat person!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've just read the whole thread and I'm sooo very pleased that things have worked out well with you and Babs. As for the cat-flap situation I've had Mouse now for nearly 7 yrs and shes never mastered the cat flap. We have the hole in the door but no flap, she can cope with that . Even now though she will wait on the stairs for one of the family to open the door, as if using the cat-flap is beneath her. Just have to say Babs is one very pretty girl. x


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

That is great news


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Wonderfull news

She will hopefully bring you years of happiness for all the love & kindness you have given here these past few weeks.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great  well done for becoming a cat slave 

*Heidi*


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fabulous fantastic news - she _looks_ so happy, and you _sound_ so happy - so a match made in heaven I would say


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

That wonderful!! :thumbup: I new you would succumb to her charms :001_cool:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep you are now ready to join the real world and contribute to all our posts


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been secretly lurking on this thread 

Congratulations, so pleased for you ... But most of all I'm so please Babs has landed on her feet well and truly :001_wub:


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

congrats youll look back and wont be able to imagine what life was like without her well done xx


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Its Official !!!!!
> 
> I am now Bab's official owner re the chip , my details have replaced previous owner who didnt want her . How bizarre just over a month ago I never in my wildest dreams did I think id ever have a cat...and so pleased that Ive been able to help her bless.
> 
> ...


wow wow!!! just made my day reading this(i am not an animal person,but i dont like any harm coming to animals) i took in a stray moggy last year and now thats it  i need more lol

must be their catty charms but im totally in love with cats xx


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Babs is lovely, and this is such a lovely thread.

Enjoy her as I'm sure you will both have a very happy life together x


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't been on PF for a while and just found this thread and read all 26 pages.
I am so pleased for Babs to have found such a nice gentle man to become her slave.....
as for you the joy begins now. 
I also was not a cat person even went to the extremes of telling my kids I was allergic so they wouldn't want one. Untill I regularly visited a breeder friend and fell in love with his Siamese stud. Allowed him to give my son a kitten and within days I was hooked.
I even bought a breeding Bengal queen for my hubby for christmas best pressie I ever bought myself....oooops I mean him


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Its Official !!!!!
> 
> I am now Bab's official owner re the chip , my details have replaced previous owner who didnt want her . How bizarre just over a month ago I never in my wildest dreams did I think id ever have a cat...and so pleased that Ive been able to help her bless.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you both. What a beautiful girl Babs is, and she is looking mighty smug and happy in that picture, as she should be.

May you have many many happy years together.

xx


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Again, thank you so much for your lovely posts. Really nice. I hope you dont mind me keeping this thread going as Ive read it thru a few times also and it really is like a diary. How I moved on from not being a cat person and stressing out completely to now becoming totally bowled over by the little cutie..

As promised went to the vets today for follow up booster. Its me it really is, I had been trying to coax Babs into the cage for over 20 mins but would she have it no. My neighbour walks in just picks her up and puts her in cage. No problem.Babs has me well sussed methinks.

Vet says she is in good shape if a little overweight (4.8 Kg) Is that right? Well of course it is if the Vet says so I know. So will cut down the food but difficult as she is always hungry.Ive only been following guidelines with the occassional treat. Got some worm powder from vet just in case.

The vet actually commented that it was a pleasure to see Babs from being a stray cat to how she is today. That was nice as she was absolutely golden with vets. 

Im ordering some of that Swedish cat food this weekend that some of you have talked about. She still will only use cat flap when taped up. :mad2:

Well thats the latest.

Thank you all again , have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update! It's always a pleasure to read how Babs is doing. 

We've only recently been using Bozita from Zooplus and I have to say the cats love it! If you get the trial pate (6 in a pack) its really good value for money. Also, its very filling. One tetra pack feeds all 3 cats plus a bit extra for a Scooby Snack if anyone wants "seconds" which is normally Leo lol!

Good luck and Zooplus is very addictive be warned!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheers for the update. Babs is so sweet and it is great to hear how she is doing. 

Just had a wee thought, that may not have crossed your mind, be careful with Babs and night-time outings for the next week as we're coming up to Bonfire Night and fireworks which can spook our gorgeous fur-babies quite a bit. We don't want all your good work going to waste. 

It might be worth keeping her in from about 4'ish onwards when it starts to get dark as that is when the plonkers start letting off the early, not-yet-the-5th-November-but-we've-managed-to-get-some-and-are-letting-them-off-because-we-think-it-is-big-and-clever fireworks!!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I have followed yours and babs journey from day one....so lovely xxx So pleased all is going good xxx 
She couldn't have picked a better owner :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

GillyR said:


> I have followed yours and babs journey from day one....so lovely xxx So pleased all is going good xxx
> She couldn't have picked a better owner :thumbup:


Ditto  :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Ditto  :thumbup:


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

That's very kind of you all. I'm trying my best. She deserves to be looked after that's for sure. Thanks MoggyBaby re advice about bonfire night. We had Divalli around here at the moment and fireworks going off all bloody night. She's not to bad but definetly aware of them. So if Babs out i have been calling her in about 5pm by the ever faithful banging her dinner plate and she just appears. Hilarious. 
I really wouldn't be without her now.
Thank you all so much because don't forget it was all your help and positive posts that brought us to where we are today... Lovely weekend all xxx


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> I agree :thumbup:


and me :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im loving these updates.. so refreshing for someone to take advice from strangers in a good way for once and find friends.. Shes a lucky puss for sure!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

not-yet-the-5th-November-but-we've-managed-to-get-some-and-are-letting-them-off-because-we-think-it-is-big-and-clever fireworks!! [/QUOTE]

these idiots are doing it in our area grrr


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

hey im back.. i have been checking in regulary and even put a post or two and love looking at all the photos.

Need your words of wisdom though guys, you known I adore Babs and she is being treated like a princess. Just took delivery of food from zooplus etc etc .
I really am looking after her the thing is she just isnt interested. Ive got her loads of toys which I try to engage her in every day but she just looks at me as if Ive gone mad. She is not in the slightest way affectionate. Ive tried so gently but she just runs away or goes to bite or whatever. Its been almost 2 months now since I found her but its like im still a stranger. All she wants from me it seems is to feed her , thats it nothing more. I really have tried you wouldnt believe and without sounding sloppy I hope I just want her to be a bit more affectionate or at least acknowledge me !! I know from your posts that cats are like this but I look at some of your posts with the lovely cats sitting on your laps or playing but with me nothing. I can assure you I dont pester her , I will try once and thats it . Its like Im just here to feed her , is that it ? Dont worry she as I said is being treated like a princess and will continue to do so but it just bugs me .
Oh yes , cat flap still taped up. She uses it no problem but put the flap down and no way.
So people Im a little bit down about my Babs at the moment , love her to pieces but just wish she was a little more accessable if you know what I mean.

Hope you all well xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey dude, great to hear that Babs is still doing well.

How much affection you are getting back may depend on how much human time she got as a younger cat with her other family. If it was a busy family who treated her 'like a cat' rather than a vital part of the family they way we do here, then she doesn't know how to return your love and affection in the way you want her too. Also, cats don't see time the same way we do so she's not understanding that you are hoping for her to cuddle up by now. 

Re the toys - some cats play & some don't. Oscar doesn't, and never did, play with toys. Again, if she wasn't played with much as a kitten or a young cat, she might not really 'get' what you are doing.

I still think that Babs has a long way to go - she is still getting used to her new environment. She may not be used to having so much time invested in her. She might still think that she'll get put out again and so is taking longer to trust you. 

I know you won't turn her out so just accept what she does give you for now. 

You could try giving her a little treat every time she lets you stoke or pat her. Cats are quick to pick up on treats & rewards so you might find that she will take to this, it will help her to relax and she then gets used to you touching her. Over time, give her more strokes, pats & words of affection before you give her her treat. Hopefully, you'll get to the point where she lets you be affectionate to her without the need for a reward and she realises that it is rather nice and returns the affection to you.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased Babs is doing well 

Like MoggyBaby said it all depends on what human interaction she had as a kitten/young cat and going by what you say she probably didn't have much or any at all bless her. 

Frankie is the same, he is a rescue and been with us for nearly 3 years, I don't have any background info' about him. He is a very outdoorsy boy, come rain or shine he'll be out. I find it really sad that he doesn't play  he has lots of toys, he'll have a little sniff of a cat nip toy, roll around for a couple of minutes, I still continue to play (mostly by myself) every time he comes in and will keep doing so.

He isn't a lap cat but does like a fuss and I give as much as I can. He is a very gentle cat, never aggressive, just very timid, he isn't very social either, but likes other cats, I'm the only one who can stroke him, one thing that really upsets me is that he doesn't like my OH  he has never hurt him in any way and just wants to give him love and attention, this probably stems from his previous life, maybe treated badly by a man  He will not come in to any room that my OH is in and if he hears my OH he will dive out of the cat flap  I have now rescued a kitten and I'm hoping this will help him, he has started to come in a bit more which is a start and good thing 

I would continue the good job you are doing and just persevere with it all. Babs just needs time, especially after what she has been through.

Keep up the good work :thumbup: would be nice to see some more pics of Babs 

PS Sorry for the long post


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

helpnotcatperson said:


> hey im back.. i have been checking in regulary and even put a post or two and love looking at all the photos.
> 
> Need your words of wisdom though guys, you known I adore Babs and she is being treated like a princess. Just took delivery of food from zooplus etc etc .
> I really am looking after her the thing is she just isnt interested. Ive got her loads of toys which I try to engage her in every day but she just looks at me as if Ive gone mad. She is not in the slightest way affectionate. Ive tried so gently but she just runs away or goes to bite or whatever. Its been almost 2 months now since I found her but its like im still a stranger. All she wants from me it seems is to feed her , thats it nothing more. I really have tried you wouldnt believe and without sounding sloppy I hope I just want her to be a bit more affectionate or at least acknowledge me !! I know from your posts that cats are like this but I look at some of your posts with the lovely cats sitting on your laps or playing but with me nothing. I can assure you I dont pester her , I will try once and thats it . Its like Im just here to feed her , is that it ? Dont worry she as I said is being treated like a princess and will continue to do so but it just bugs me .
> ...


She just needs time is all. She Chose you, remember that. But she probably hasn't had much human loving. Or interactive play, for that matter.

One of my girls, shelter adopted, took two years before she would even get on my lap. And even then, it was my chest, not my lap, and once on, she wouldn't stay for more than a minute or two. As time went on she would stay a bit longer, _as long as I didn't try to pet her._ Now, she's been here almost 7 years and will get on me without hesitation, and will even purr out loud, but still, if I try to pet her she gets off again.

Let her know you're there for her, and don't force yourself on her. I know you aren't.

Just go about your usual habits at home, and include her, by talking to her, using her name, maybe giving her a little stroke as you walk by her.

Every night at the same time, (when Babs is there watching you) get down on the floor with a string on a stick toy and a newspaper. Spread the newspaper out, and drag the string on a stick under it, in a slow enticing way.

Then gather a few crumpled paper balls and toss them across the room, or up in the air and bat at them yourself. Don't worry if she doesn't come and play right away. Do it every night anyway. Cats love routine, and are the original copy cats. Eventually she may decide what you are doing looks like fun, and join you.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Don´t despair. I adopted Merlin in December last year and from what I gathered his previous owner left him on his own a lot (he was seen staring through the balcony). Anyway he didn´t like being picked up and he still doesn´t but now he just lies there contented when I do. Also he never liked sharng the same couch and yesterday we took our siesta together. He liked sleeping at the end of the bed after his cuddles and for the past two nights he has been sleeping by my side. After almost 1 year!!!! it is just a slow process.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure Babs shows affecton in her own way and her own terms  My mum adopted a shelter cat. They didn't know much about her history apart from being raised on a farm as she was found as a stray heavily pregnant at the time but think she may have been badly treated as she HATES being picked up and freaks out if you even try and she won't lay on laps. However, SHE strokes my mum!  What she does is if my mum is sitting on the couch she will come up and head butt my mums face or arm or whatever thereby "stroking" my mum but if my mum attemps to heavily pet her she doesn't likes it and walks away.

The've had Lucky for around 2 years now and the other week she actually climbed onto my mum's lap for the first time ever. She only stood there for a few seconds and then jumped off but it was progress!

Lucky doesn't play either she just looks at mum mum with an expression to say "tut tut how old do you think I am ".

Don't give up. Babs know you love her and she will return the favour at a time when you least expect it


----------



## peterbsh (Nov 2, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> hi there, I am not a cat person but an animal lover.. i need help as i seem to have attracted a cat and it wont leave me alone. the cat followed my neighbour and although it looked fine it did look as if it was hungry. So yep I gave it a can of tuna and it hasnt left my house since. That was nearly a week ago. Ive been feeding it twice a day and leaving cat milk for it. It just sleeps on mat outside all day and night. I feel so sorry for it but dont really want a cat. What can I do? i have called the cat protectoin league and left messages at local cat shelter. I am going to try again to get it to the vets this week to see if its chipped. I just feel so stressed and upset at the thought of this poor cat out all day and night but I am feeding it. Any thoughts or help i dont want anything horrible to happen to poor thing.


Hi there..Sorry only the same advise as the others, but you are being groomed...the chosen one....!! Keep us informed though..


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the re-assurring posts , really do help as I thought is it just me !!! Other peoples cats seem to be so loving and wondered why Babs was so bloody off , so your stories helped , always nice to know not alone. Babs is with me for always no matter what so will just give her time eh. I guess I to am wary of her in the sense that she bites quite a lot and not to sure how to handle her so tend just to wait for her to make conatct. Im always talking to her mind (that might be driving her mad!!) and giving her treats when she at least acknowledges me (what am I like , see so diffrent to dogs.) . 
I havent even brushed her yet, got proper cat brush tried hiding it beforehand , whilst shes eating , whilst shes laying down - NO WAY she wont have it. Just runs away I guess thats what frustrates me.

Anyway loved all your replies , many many thanks again it really helps a bloody stupid "notcatperson" xx


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

I think you are doing a great job and being very patient, it must be so frustrating when you feel you aren't getting the acknowledgement from her that you want. Hopefully she will just come round as these other kind people have said. Remember too that different cats have different ideas about showing affection, both of our boys love a fuss but one of them hates being picked up and absolutely refuses to sit on our laps. We can go to him to stroke him etc but he has to be in total control! Just worth bearing in mind that some cats just don't do lap sitting, even if they haven't had a traumatic past. Also, brushing is something only some cats will tolerate so you may find she is never a big fan of that either. One of ours likes it but the other is not too keen, although will tolerate it for a short time.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Melin doesn´t like being brushed with a normal brush but when I use the special glove in zooplus to brush him he loves it. Whenever I bring it down. he comes very quickly and purrs a lot. You should get one of those.
Great Deals on Grooming Products at Zooplus: Grooming Glove


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

As others have said, it's all a matter of time. Babs has chosen you, and she hangs out with you, and that in itself is a show of affection. In time she may show you her affection in a more obvious way, but 2 months is still early days I'm afraid. 

If she wasn't particularly well-socialised as a kitten, she just may never be a demonstrative cat. But with your kindness, patience and encouragement, who knows? When she does give you more acknowledgement, whatever it is, and whenever that may be, the reward will be out of this world.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all , all your messages were so right and I honestly dont mind waiting. Its been almost 2 months now since Babs appeared on my doorstep and each day with her is different. 

She still hasnt got the cat flap , so when I go out its taped up for her and everyday i try and show her but we'll see.

I was wondering if you could help me with some advice as its doing my head in.
Babs has now started to come and lie on my bed during the night which is lovely and no problem. Infact its lovely as she snuggles right up to me , lovely ..only trouble is and I know Ive got to get it sorted but she smells !! Not nasty but very earthy. Now plse remember I got a cat brush but she wont let me near her with it and Ive tried all different ways. I bought some non smelling cat anticeptic wipes and have managed once only to wipe her before she ran off. What I am asking is how if you have a cat such as I do how do I keep her clean or whatever? I mean how do people shampoo their cats for example. I only have to drop a bit of water near Babs and she's off.. I dont want to force these things with Babs or should I ? She is still timid and I dont want to frighten her . Its just these things should be done but if she wont let me what am I supposed to do? I think thats whats puzzling me. To be honest I dont give a hoot about smelling earthy as shes out for hours during the day but it would just help her out surely. I spak to some people and they say put some gloves on , grab her and do it !! but I know she'd go ballastic and I dont want to do that... what do you think as you people know best 
Hope you all well x


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

oh thats a tough one.

with my cats i use a non rinse shampoo i got from pets at home. it comes out as a foam and you just put that on them. no water involved.

when i use it i take them into the bathroom, shut the door, lull them into a false sense of security and then try to 'stroke' the shampoo on. i then bundle them up in a towel for a cuddle.
they dont like me for a few hours afterwards but i am generally forgiven at dinner time.

good luck


edit--
sorry just read the previous page, just another person reassuring you it takes time.
my Gizzy was totally unaffectionate when we got her (she was a rescued stray) she would duck and run if you tried to stroke her or even growl. but after 18months she suddenly decided that she liked me. now she wont leave me alone!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

At this time, I would suggest that you grin & bear it. For now....

Babs is still getting to know you, she is working on learning to trust you and I think your 'relationship' is still too fragile to risk doing anything to her that she gets jittery with.

She bolts if you try to stroke her or wipe her or really touch her in any way so I honestly wouldn't risk upsetting her. I would accept the gift of her coming to sleep beside you and the fact that she really cuddles into you. This is such a lovely thing and it is a perfect opportunity for you to get her used to being close to you. Put your hand out of the covers and lay it near her, but not on her. Each night, bring your hand closer to her until you are just touching. If she reacts, take your hand back to where it previously was and leave it there for a night or two before moving it a bit closer again. You should, over time, be able to touch, and hopefully, stroke her without too much upheaval.

I've just had a thought, as I type. When she's around during the day or the evening, have you tried lying flat out on the floor and seeing what she does? She may feel less intimidated when you are down 'on her level' and she might be more approachable. My Oscar LURVES it when I lie on the floor and he is all over me like a rash. This might be why she comes to lie beside you at night - you are on 'her level' and she feels safer. 

Like I said, just a thought.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Babs is doing very well, and so are you.
Some cats never get very affectionate in the sense of hugging and cuddling. If she has been ill-teated in the past, she may remain weary of hands for the rest of her life.
But she is showing you affection in her own way. She allows you to care for her, you and no-one else. She trusts no-one but she trusts you. If that isn't a show of affection....

The cuddly cats you are referring to have been raised with loving families, they have been exposed to human love and affection for ever. Babs has obviously been less fortunate, so she is only just learning how to interact with a human.

You call yourself a not-cat-person, but Babs is a not-people-cat, so she has at least as much learning and discovering to do as you. And poor Babs does not have an internet forum to consult with fellow cats about how to behave.....

But she is learning, and very fast, too.....


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi again, so sorry to hear you have a slight problem with a smelly Babs.

Please please don't put gloves on and grab her, she will freak out and it will do no end of damage to your relationship. 

I'm wondering what might be causing the smell in the first place. It's not a 'nasty' smell, so it's not toilet-related, so that's good. It's earthy though, so is it the smell of the outside? Does she sleep under a bush in the garden (surely a bit cold for that now). Is it something unpleasant that is visible on her, in which case of course you would want to wipe it off.

If she hasn't actually got any kind of dirt on her, could the smell be related to her general health and diet? Might a change of food help? Just a thought. Healthy cats shouldn't really have a noticeable smell, certainly not strong enough to put you off your night's kip!

Anyway, I think in the meantime you're going to have to get used to it. All part of the slave duties, I'm afraid!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Like all true cats slaves, I _adore_ eau de chat....but some cats do smell more than others.
My two blue cats Mitzy and Milo definitely have a stronger odour than any of my other cats and their fur seems to trap smells too....perfume or cigarette smoke for example ( I could always tell when they had been in to my neighbours for some illicit Go Cat.)
It is great to hear that she comes to bed for a snuggle though, real progress!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just read all the posts what a lovely story, and some great advice given,looking forward to reading more updates on Babs.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey thank you all again for advice and reassurring me . 

I will not go down the gloves on routine to clean her , I thought that would be the case . I think I may be overreacting , its just surely one has to clean a cat ? Babs bless her doesnt really smell just a bit earthy . She goes out daily for hours in the field behind my house so its only natural I guess as I said its just me thinking she must be groomed etc. All people neighbours etc are saying how lovely and different she looks from when she first turned up. Her coat I have to say is gorgeous and she is always cleaning herself. Some friends came around Sunday and all commented on how lovely she looked so like you say I reckon I will leave it for time being, just me again ....

Babs as I said now comes to bed with me and actually lies with me. She starts by putting her head on my arm and there it stays. Also she constantly follows me around the house when she's in , wherever I go she is there with me and weve got such a habit of routine now. I dont let her out after 6pm now and she seems to know. She is so funny . Its like you all said one day at a time eh, she is so lovely.

I do hope you are all well and thank you again.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If she cleans herself she doesn't need any grooming, except to help her shed her summer/winter coat. The loose hairs may be very irritating. But if she doesn't like you grooming her, better let her do it herself, unless she gets a dirty or matted fur.
But as long as she has a healthy shining coat, she is doing fine on her own.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Brilliant Jiskefet thank u. Her coat is def healthy shining so that's Ok then. Many thanks putting my mind at rest.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Howlinbob said:


> Hi again, so sorry to hear you have a slight problem with a smelly Babs.
> 
> Please please don't put gloves on and grab her, she will freak out and it will do no end of damage to your relationship.
> 
> ...


A health issue was my first thought too, as cats generally have a nice smell. However if she is rolling in the damp earth outside....



helpnotcatperson said:


> Hey thank you all again for advice and reassurring me .
> 
> I will not go down the gloves on routine to clean her , I thought that would be the case . I think I may be overreacting , its just surely one has to clean a cat ? Babs bless her doesnt really smell just a bit earthy . She goes out daily for hours in the field behind my house so its only natural I guess as I said its just me thinking she must be groomed etc. All people neighbours etc are saying how lovely and different she looks from when she first turned up. Her coat I have to say is gorgeous and she is always cleaning herself. Some friends came around Sunday and all commented on how lovely she looked so like you say I reckon I will leave it for time being, just me again ....
> 
> ...


Cats are self cleaning and do not need to be bathed by humans, unless they get into something that they can't get off themselves, or it would be dangerous for them to lick and ingest it. (or in the case of being soiled due to illness) 

I loved the sentiments of the poster who said something about you not being a cat person and Babs not being a people cat. The two of you were made for each other! xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Hey thank you all again for advice and reassurring me .
> 
> I will not go down the gloves on routine to clean her , I thought that would be the case . I think I may be overreacting , its just surely one has to clean a cat ? Babs bless her doesnt really smell just a bit earthy . She goes out daily for hours in the field behind my house so its only natural I guess as I said its just me thinking she must be groomed etc. All people neighbours etc are saying how lovely and different she looks from when she first turned up. Her coat I have to say is gorgeous and she is always cleaning herself. Some friends came around Sunday and all commented on how lovely she looked so like you say I reckon I will leave it for time being, just me again ....
> 
> ...


I think it's lovely she sleeps with you


----------



## Howlinbob (Jul 25, 2011)

So sweet that you want to wash Babs, because after all you wash dogs don't you? Very true, but cats can take care of themselves very well, especially the shorthairs.

How lovely that even the neighbours have noticed that she's got a beautiful shiny coat. Health and happiness evidently! Wonderful that she's snuggling up to you at night. You really are the chosen one! 

How about some new pics? :drool:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Hey thank you all again for advice and reassurring me .
> 
> I will not go down the gloves on routine to clean her , I thought that would be the case . I think I may be overreacting , its just surely one has to clean a cat ? Babs bless her doesnt really smell just a bit earthy . She goes out daily for hours in the field behind my house so its only natural I guess as I said its just me thinking she must be groomed etc. All people neighbours etc are saying how lovely and different she looks from when she first turned up. Her coat I have to say is gorgeous and she is always cleaning herself. Some friends came around Sunday and all commented on how lovely she looked so like you say I reckon I will leave it for time being, just me again ....
> 
> ...


Have you thought about placing some salmon paste on her brush for a while so she will understand that the brush is a nice object before commencing with her brushing? Just an idea


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Im SO thrilled with your update
she was definitely made for YOU

Have just looked at the date of your first post-September 26th 
and cant believe how far you have come in that short time

Bet you wouldnt have believed THEN that 7 weeks later you would still be on here as a very proud cat owner!!!!!!

Well done

Give Babs a BIG HUG from my 3 cats
Rigsby and Dougal who are 14 and little Ollie who is 6

Maureen


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope this photo comes out , still having a nightmare. She's gorgeous eh?

Thank you all for responses, yeah Lulu's Mum , only 7 weeks ago Babs was hanging out on my front door mat and I never thought in a million years i would ever own a cat. Just shows you eh. I just cant imagine being without her now , honestly I mean that...
Will try that Etienne with the brush , good call. Although as everyone has kindly posted I think i was worrying unduly again that I had to groom a cat as one does a dog as Howlinbob put it and thats right. I have to remember that caring for a cat is so different to a dog. Having said that Babs will not leave me alone now and follows me al over the house and w e are so getting into a routine its so funny. I do have a life honest but have to say Babs has certainly taken over at the moment. 

Again , thanks everyone for reassuring me again that Im doing ok. x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Hope this photo comes out , still having a nightmare. She's gorgeous eh?
> 
> Thank you all for responses, yeah Lulu's Mum , only 7 weeks ago Babs was hanging out on my front door mat and I never thought in a million years i would ever own a cat. Just shows you eh. I just cant imagine being without her now , honestly I mean that...
> Will try that Etienne with the brush , good call. Although as everyone has kindly posted I think i was worrying unduly again that I had to groom a cat as one does a dog as Howlinbob put it and thats right. I have to remember that caring for a cat is so different to a dog. Having said that Babs will not leave me alone now and follows me al over the house and w e are so getting into a routine its so funny. I do have a life honest but have to say Babs has certainly taken over at the moment.
> ...


She continues to be a very gorgeous girl and you have been truly blessed to have such a pretty lady come into your life.  

A little thing to keep in mind - don't worry yourself overly much about brushing her. Some cats love it, some cats tolerate it and some absolutely loathe it!!! Oscar would let me brush him until he was bald but I am lucky to be able to give Merson 2 strokes before he is running off. 

So if Babs is really not keen, don't let it get to you. It's just the way she is.


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing little story here. Glad to hear it's all turned out swimmingly and she's adopted you and won you over  Prepare for a great friendship! :thumbup:


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw your doing brilliantly and Babs is gorgeous!!!! Well done


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for updating us on Babs  it sounds like you're both doing so well and happy 

You've gone from being, not a cat person to a genuine cat slave :thumbup: congrats and welcome to the club 

Lovely photo of Babs, she's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty. One thing though, you have to cherish the memories of your former life....things will never be the same again. You should try the massage glove I mentioned, she just might like it.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everybody. Hope you all well. 
Need your advice again , regarding cat collar's should I get one for Bab's? Ive been on the internet and asked at shop and again people have different views. 
The company that regsisters her re being chipped sent an identifying badge thing that you put on collar that made me think perhaps i should get one. Then i hear that cats can get caught up by their collars. Babs is climbing barbed wire fences for Gods sake weaves in and out and Id be so worried but then if she goes missing again the collar is the first thing isnt it? There are special collars arent there so if they do caught up the collar snaps or somthing. What do you think as Im worried to death that Bab's maybe one day go walkies...

Im so hooked re Babs now she's totally ruining my social life but tomorrow I have to go to London for the day leaving at 6 am and not getting back till 8 pm. Im really woorried about leaving her that long. I have a friend who will be coming around to feed her lunch time and the cat flap is STILL taped up so she can come and go as she pleases but still dont like the thought of leaving her that long. First time , usually its for a few hours at most. Hating it but have to go to London, what am I like eh !!

Hope everything all right with you all and i check in most days and read some of the threads , maybe one day I will even be able to give advice , now that would be funny eh ?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Hello everybody. Hope you all well.
> Need your advice again , regarding cat collar's should I get one for Bab's? Ive been on the internet and asked at shop and again people have different views.
> The company that regsisters her re being chipped sent an identifying badge thing that you put on collar that made me think perhaps i should get one. Then i hear that cats can get caught up by their collars. Babs is climbing barbed wire fences for Gods sake weaves in and out and Id be so worried but then if she goes missing again the collar is the first thing isnt it? There are special collars arent there so if they do caught up the collar snaps or somthing. What do you think as Im worried to death that Bab's maybe one day go walkies...
> 
> ...


She is a gorgeous girl and you are now wrapped around her beautiful furry paws  Now you know what we all go though if we ever leave our babies


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for that gorgeous piccie of the delightful Babs - she really is a beautiful young lady. And has YOU totally wrapped around her paws!!! 

Collars are very much a personal issue. All 4 of mine have collars - even the 2 'innies' because I want immediate identification for anyone coming across them in unfortunate circumstances. 3 have got the quick release snap collars but Merson, with regret, still has his elasticated one. He managed to lose 3 quick release collars in one week so we went back to the old collar that he has worn for about 6 years. I think he prefers that one..... 

Many people prefer a collar on their babies, and equally as many don't. You just have to go with what you feel more comfortable with. She is YOUR cat after all.

Hope you have a lovely day in London tomorrow and I'm sure Babs will smother you with love when you get back.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

She is stunning 
My 2 have collars and are indoor cats, both elasticted because when Oscar did go out the quick release ones lasted a day tops! I just make sure they are loose enough to go over their heads if need be but like I said mine don't go out now! Collars are a personal choice, you will no doubt have some saying yes and some saying no, personally I say yes for the same reasons as Moggybaby but it's your choice at the end of the day! 
Re your day at London, she will be fine just make sure loads of food left and water and be prepared for sulks if she misses you too much lol!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would never put an elastic collar on a cat. Elastic tightens, and once it's tightened it stays tight. Extremely dangerous.

I know Babs is an outdoor girl, but given her habits I would be afraid to put anything but a break-away collar on her. You could try a break-away, and if she shows up without it then you know any other kind of collar would not be safe for her and just keep a large supply of break-aways with your phone number written on them in indelible ink 

And..please no bells. Cats have very sensitive hearing. Imagine having a constant jingling in your ears every time you move.

PS sorry you have to leave her for the day, I know just how you feel. I hate being away from home for more than a few hours at a time.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am a big fan of collars....I think they are very useful in identifying an individual cat and also act as a badge of ownership. Mine all have collars with engraved tags which give my phone number and address
Pet Tags Love Heart Pet ID Name Tag Dog Cat Collar Tags | eBay
Babs is looking VERY goorgeous and I think would look good in a little red ensemble of collar and tag!
ANCOL GLOSS REFLECTIVE CAT COLLAR- FREE ENGRAVED ID TAG | eBay


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank u all again so much , your advice is the best... I will get collars as suggested below. I feel safer that way. Bab comes and goes during the day and Id hate the thought of her getting lost and no one bothering to take her to vet like I did so I will try a collar and see how it goes. As i mentioned i think they sent a tag from the chipping company when details confirmed which says on it "ive been chipped plase take me to vets" which I think is a great idea. 
A little red ensemble eh? We'll see I want my girl looking good


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

No collar is 100% safe but these are the best type
Kittyboo Collars Breakaway Safety Collars

For the same reasons as Oscars Mum and Moggybaby I have used collars previously.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Happy Christmas everyone...do hope you all okay.

Just thought id send a post today to wish you all a lovely holiday and give you quick update re Babs.

She's being spoilt rotten but nothing really changed since last post . I love her to pieces but shes still very aloof. She has now gone to lying and hiding under a bush in the garden all day , in this weather as well ? Any idea why she's doing this? I worry that its me or something is wrong ??? I must admit I miss the affection I would get froma dog but Babs is beautiful and she makes me laugh. Basically Im just here to feed her the best food and give her shelter I guess. 
Oh yes she still refuses to use cat flap. She will use it both ways when taped up but as soon as the flap down , no chance . 

So hope all okay with you all , im having people round here this Christmas becuase of Babs but I wish you all a lovely time and many many thanks for your help... x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good to know Babs is doing ok. You might not know it yet but she has gotten used to you. She just needs time to get rid of all her fears. Merlin also acts like my reason for living is just taking care of him but I love him to bits. Just be patient and accept what she can give. Cats are very loyal in their own special way.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Merlin12. Trust me I am accepting re Babs , I dont expect anything from her , I was just saying how things were. 
Any idea why she is under this bush? She's been out there all day again under this bush in this dreadful weather. I keep getting her in by blackmail with food but then darts back out there. Just worried why's she's doing this and if this is normal .


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Apparently she feels safe/comfortable there...
But still, if you really want her to stay in more, you could close the flap for some time when she is in.
From what you are telling us, I don't think she is really spooked, but it might be worth keeping an eye out for things that may scare or irritate her.
Maybe she dislikes the look or smell of the christmas decorations...

But still, that's a cat for you. If she wants to stay out, she will stay out, even if you consider it too cold or wet. And when she wants to eat, or a nice cosy place to sleep, you are there just in order to provide it.
Even if it means sitting on a less comfy chair, because she claims yours.....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Good to hear Babs is doing well 

My Frankie has been out all day in the cold and rain, it puzzles me  when he has a nice warm house and bed to sleep in  as Jiskefet said, that's cat for you 

Merry Christmas to you and Babs and all the best for 2012 xx


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to post as the year ends to thank everyone for your help this year with Babs.. what a story eh but I honestly could not have done it without all your advice.I really couldnt and I think cats are harder to look after than dogs certainly when you know nothing about looking after them. 

So who would have thought I would have had a cat in 2011 , no way but what a voyage from Sept onwards. This stray cat is now so spoilt and loved beyond belief and has certainly been the highlight of my year this year (sad I know but true..) I am still learning how to look after her but we have certainly built up a routine and I really think she is happy. She is cetainly a massive part of my life now i couldnt imagine being without her.

So i thank you all for your posts back in Sept / Oct as i really didnt know what to do with cat behaviour etc etc , so bless you all and from me and Babs Happy New Year to all you lovely people... xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

she is really lovely. I´m sure you can now share your experience with all the new and scared cat owners. Have a happy new year too, and no, I dont think it´s sad that Babs is the best thing that happened to you this year. You have a new companion that will stay with you when people come and go.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyone at Moggy Towers wish you and Babs all the very best for 2012 and we look forward to hearing how your relationship continues to flourish.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What gorgeous :001_wub: pics of Babs, she looks very happy and contented 

Sounds like things are going well for you both and pleased that Babs has been the highlight of your year  I know adopting Seb has been mine 

Wishing you and Babs a Happy and healthy New Year  xx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I have just read all 32 pages, and it's made me smile so much.

I too was "Not a cat person" until my now departed Thomas arrived in my garden when his own owner was no longer able to take care of him. Now I can't imagine my life without a cat. They really do pull at your heart strings and convert you.

Well done on becoming Babs slave, and I wish you both all the best as your friendship continues to develop :biggrin:


----------



## kaz0407 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in the same situation, but the cat belongs to the people next door. She states that the cat has scratched her children, I am now feeding this cat and, as I type, she is asleep on the settee!! The neighbour states I can HAVE the cat if I pay to change the details on the chip. If not, she will catch it and take it to a rescue centre.....something me and my boys aren't happy about. Have never really wanted a cat, more of dog person, but can't bear the thought of her being sent to a rescue home....What should I do?


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

kaz0407 said:


> I am in the same situation, but the cat belongs to the people next door. She states that the cat has scratched her children, I am now feeding this cat and, as I type, she is asleep on the settee!! The neighbour states I can HAVE the cat if I pay to change the details on the chip. If not, she will catch it and take it to a rescue centre.....something me and my boys aren't happy about. Have never really wanted a cat, more of dog person, but can't bear the thought of her being sent to a rescue home....What should I do?


I can't believe someone would want to rehome their cat because it scratched the children. My children have been scratched to smithereens over the years because of getting too over zealous with the cats! They didn't realize that the swishing tail and big wide eyes meant back right off or you are gonna get it!

Anyway, Kaz, it sounds like you are much more cat friendly than your neighbour.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep the cat of course


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aaaah but do you really think you have a choice? the cat has decided, I suggest you sit back and enjoy your new condition as a slave lol.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

kaz0407 said:


> I am in the same situation, but the cat belongs to the people next door. She states that the cat has scratched her children, I am now feeding this cat and, as I type, she is asleep on the settee!! The neighbour states I can HAVE the cat if I pay to change the details on the chip. If not, she will catch it and take it to a rescue centre.....something me and my boys aren't happy about. Have never really wanted a cat, more of dog person, but can't bear the thought of her being sent to a rescue home....What should I do?


Pay to change the chip info and enjoy your new family member, you have quite clearly been Chosen., congratulations! Your neighbors are jerks, get it in writing that they have surrendered the cat to you.

(You might want to ask the mod to split your post and the replies into your own thread though.)


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

So glad you've been chosen Kat... Although I don't think you have to pay to change the microchip info?

Well done on becoming a cat slave.... It's hard work but worth it


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree, I think you should keep the cat  

Would love to see some pics of puss  

Keep us updated.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello its me !!! After almost 6 months now since the lovely Babs just appeared in my life I thought Id give you a quick update. Thanks Moggy Baby for message , I do log in quite a lot. 

Well Babs continues to be spoilt rotten and has taken over my life completly.
We have such a routine. As I told you i was made redundant last year so Im at home all the time now which is perfect but she hates me going out , I have to sneak out when she's having her first nap of the day in the spare bedroom. Seriously ! She will still NOT use the cat flap, yeah she will go through it when its tied open but shut and no way . So yes every day its taped up . Total waste of time really as she will not go out when Im out and waits until I get back... oh well.
She comes to bed with me every night and sleeps on a big easy chair in the bedroom that she has taken over. I put some cushions and jumpers under the cover which she lies on and she loves that. Yes she still comes onto my bed at whatever time kneads my arm and then goes back to sleep. Good as gold .

The downside still remains the same , although she follows me around constantly and is such a lovely companion there is really no affection. She still doesnt sit on my lap or really show any affection really. As soon as I start to stroke her the tail goes off on one and she moves away. She does roll over alot in front of me and is so vocal , ebverybody finds that so amusing she's like talking to me all the time. 

Ive put her a cushion seat in the window thats where she is now as she loves looking out of the window. Told you spoilt as hell but love her to bits.
I really would be lost without her and I love making her happy as she must have had a pretty bad time before.

I think back to those days last Sept and how she just appeared. Bless.

Oh yes I just thought , ive given a bit of a donation to cats protection league, do you people support CPL or is there a more worthwhile cat charity? I would value your opinion

Anyway i will keep you updated you lovely people. I hope you all well.

Take care


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a lovely update, I am so glad for you 

None of mine are lap cats either, some cats just arent. They will curl up next to me sometimes, but as long as they know where I am they are happy 

I think she loves you just as much as you love her


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine aren't my lap cats, but they'll gladly lay on OH lap on a night, which I find quite amusing because, we nearly had our first major row when I kept going on about having one, now he's just bought me my 3rd for my 40th birthday


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great that she is still spoilt rotten  
Ours wasnt a lap cat when he was younger (he's 13 now) its only the last couple of years he has wanted that sort of attention.

*Heidi*


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have enjoyed reading about your journey from non-cat person to devoted slave to Babs

My 2 year old rescued cats (brothers) are also not lap cats, though they are very friendly, playful and sociable. They like being stroked most of the time, and don't mind being picked up. They curl up and sleep near me, e.g. if I am reading in my bedroom, one or both of them will be asleep outside my bedroom door, but they won't actually join me in the room. 

I have had them a year and I thought they might become more demonstratively affectionate as time went on and they settled in, but no. 
I have to conclude it is just the nature of these 2 cats. It is the first time I have ever had cats who are not demonstratively affectionate.

Incidentally to try and encourage Babs on to your lap you can try sitting on the sofa, offering her treats one by one, coaxing her to jump up next to you and get them. I found this worked with a previous rescued cat I had -- after several months she settled on my lap after eating her treats, and from then on she would occasionally jump up without the reward of a treat. However that method has not worked with my present cats -- they eat the treats and then jump down!

I think the fact Babs follows you around and doesn't like you going out shows she is devoted to you. 

Btw, the same treat/reward system can be used to coax a cat to use the catflap -- with you one side and the cat the other. But you really have to persevere with a reluctant cat. It took me a year with one rescued cat!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Many thanks for the update - it is always lovely to hear how you and Babs are getting on. It sounds as though she is really well settled now and loves to be in your presence. I think I mentioned before that not every cat is a lap cat - at almost 14yo, Oscar still won't sit on my lap but will happily curl up next to me for hours on end. 

However, you never know, one day she might just totally surprise you and land on your lap for cuddles. 

Don't forget the piccies either - you know the rules.......!!!!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a lovely update! 

So glad your both getting on so well! and that she has settled in so well 

can we have some updated pics please


----------



## catguy (Mar 16, 2012)

Ahh, this has been a great thread. Glad it has a happy ending. Sounds very similar to my first cat except we were adopted when we were kids we weren't looking for a cat she just adopted us, first we were terrified and then we were fascinated.... me and my sister have been cat people ever since.  

It's been very amusing reading your struggles and your anxiety over your cat as well as your struggles with "reading" your cat, to me they're an open book but I have lived with them a long time. Dogs are easier to read, but cats are definately lower maintenance. Just give them food, water, somewhere warm to curl up and a place to poop and the rest will take care of itself. At least thats true for shorthairs, longhairs require more maintenance but still nowhere near as much as a dog. Don't worry about her sitting under a bush it's part of what cats do, they're ambush predators and sitting in a bush lets her see without being seen, not much use trying to ambush if you stick out like a sore thumb!

As for the lack of obvious affection, I'd say your cat was very loving indeed and clearly adores you, but as someone said they show it in their own way, my cats all were almost too happy to curl up on a lap but they never followed us around, yours is very devoted to do that and no two cats are alike, thats one of the things I find fascinating about them -

Have you tried as someone else said, when your cat comes up to you, putting your hand in front of her, let her come to it and sniff and then trying to pet her on the top of her head, around her ears, generally in the head area where she can see and smell you - they don't like being surprised and trying to start from the tail end when she wasn't aware of your hand isn't the best way to start - and working on from there.

anyway all the best

P.S. yes the CPL is a great place to donate to, better than the "other" charity (the one beginning with an "R" an ending with an "A")


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Isnt she just a beaut ??? I often look at her and think how her previous owners could just let her go , I just dont understand. I love just looking at her she makes me smile so much.
Many thanks for the re assurring words about being more affectionate. I realise she must care as she never leaves my side and almost talks to me its just that tactile thing I guess as she is so gorgeous.
Its like youve all said and catguy like you said no two cats are alike , Babs never ceases to suprise me on a daily basis with something and make me laugh or whatever. 
I dont know about being more lower maintenance than a dog to be honest , although maybe me. You are so right though about being harder to read than a dog but I think Im getting there.
I can honestly say now folks that Ive often said to friends and family etc that Im converted and so wish I had had cats before. Maybe it was fate that she turned up , certainly enriched my life ( sad eh !!) but true. 
Thanks again x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow what a lovely picture, Babs is looking lovely now it must be all the love etc you are giving her.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup!!!! She sure is a wee beauty. And that is a face that says she knows it to! 

Thank you for the piccie and for keeping us informed of your continuing journey as a new cat slave. The best part is knowing that you are enjoying it as much as we all do.


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

So happy to see sweet Babs  she is truly a stunning little lady.

I have been following this thread and I must say I think it is my favourite on this forum. It is a great story and I love how you have been successfully converted to a cat person. 

Cats truly are a unique creature and being chosen by one is a very special privilege. They are wise and have this spiritual and mysterious air about them - they know something we don't. You should take it as a huge compliment that Babs chose you as her companion.

It is not sad that she brings you so much joy  what is sad is how that joy is not valid in today's society. 

Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## catguy (Mar 16, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Babs is NOT spoiled. She is 1) loved and 2) (as a cat) completely entitled to all you do for her.

I had a kitty that did not like to be pet too. When she got old she changed her mind, but up until she was 15 or so, while she would get on me if I was lying down, if I touched her she was gone.

I'm so glad you two are together. *Babs Chose well.*


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Babs is NOT spoiled. She is 1) loved and 2) (as a cat) completely entitled to all you do for her.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *Babs Chose well.*


Amen to that.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Awww shes lovely so so glad you and babs are doing well xxxxxx


----------



## Bonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Read this from start to finish, so enjoyable and so heart warming!!! I think this thread should be a sticky, it's very educational! x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is indeed a beaut - and she looks so contented 

I am so glad you come back to update us now and then, thank you


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I vote this should be a sticky. What a lovely story of a journey from "not a cat person" to "cat lover".:thumbup1:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yes, it should be a sticky, and be renamed: how I became a cat person....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ahhhhhhh, the amount of people who have told me over the years that they are not cat-lovers but then always seem to end up being a slave to one..........
> 
> Sorry OP but _you_ are being groomed......
> 
> ...


You've got that right! I wasn't a cat person either until my daughter found a starving, pregnant cat in a phone box and brought her home. After that I acquired six of them who all found me.



helpnotcatperson said:


> many thanks for the speedy replies... yes of course I care, its doing my head in knowng that the poor cat is lying on a mat outside my front door. I feel awful . I live in the West Midlands , West Bromwich. If I cant get it into cage for vets will someone come out. I'll pay > I just want to make sure the poor thing is looked after. It comes walking into house and seems very friendly although its hissed at me twice and bitten my neighbour. I just dont know what cats do. I dont want it to end up in cahe somewhere as it seems happy enough but like you I think it deserves love and warmth etc . Thanks again though.


If she has hissed and bitten she is scared. It is possible she has been ill treated and is afraid of anyone going near her. It will take time.



Iheartcats said:


> I can't believe someone would want to rehome their cat because it scratched the children. My children have been scratched to smithereens over the years because of getting too over zealous with the cats! They didn't realize that the swishing tail and big wide eyes meant back right off or you are gonna get it!
> 
> Anyway, Kaz, it sounds like you are much more cat friendly than your neighbour.


Perhaps if they had not let the children pull the cat about it would not have scratched them. It is a good thing declawing is illegal in this country with people like that about, or the cat would have lost its toes by now.

I realise this started as an old thread, but just wanted to say to the OP that I rather guessed the outcome as soon as I read the first post! Not all cats are affectionate, but she obviously loves you or she would not be following you everywhere.

It is a possibility that she has been locked out of the cat flap in the past, like the cat I have now. They would set it so she could get out but not back in, so your cat may be scared to go through it in case she can't get back in again.

Well done for caring enough to turn into a "cat person"


----------



## Nicolajane (Jan 31, 2012)

What a lovely story.

I too wasn't a cat person until one day i just decided to get a kitten and it turns out I'm actually a crazy cat person. I'm possibly getting my third cat tonight.


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely messages re Babs. It means a lot honestly to know you all think shes lovely and being looked after as I keep saying could not have done it without all your help. 

I just cant imagine life without her now she is certainly a character andf really makes my day.

I do come onto the forum at least once a week and have a read of some posts and see how you are all doing. 

There are some beautiful cats out there on this site , I love looking at them.
I will send another catch up soon meanwhile take care all x


----------



## Tonti (Mar 16, 2011)

Just discovered this thread while looking on the 'Chat' in my lunch break at work and read the first 5 pages then. Have just spent an hour standing at my computer at home reading the other 30. It should be made into a book. My Lucy hasn't sat on my lap in the 15 years I've had her but will sit on my belly when I'm in bed and the duvet is over me. Otherwise she sits on the arm of my chair in the living room. Sweetie was so determined to come and live with us she managed to get in thru a 1st floor window. My pal Beverley was also a non cat person and allergic to them until she took one in in the snow of the December before last and now she has two (the cat was pregnant and she kept one of the kittens) and is as daft as I am, if not dafter, about them.

As they say (Chinese proverb): If the rain wants to fall, your mother wants to get married again or a cat decides to live with you, you can't stop them. (admittedly I added the bit about the cat).

Lovely saga and am looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks moggy baby for putting the link to this thread in, the not a cat person thread , it was lovely just read the whole thing,
hope op and babs is still doing well


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I must admit I thought of this thread the moment I saw the discussion about people not being cat persons. Fortunately, someone else has done the research and found it.

It was such a great journey for both of them, and it reads like a Christmas story......


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> and what a wonderful Christmas story - the most heart warming thread I have ever read


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oops there was me thinking i could get away with just reading the first and last page , so thanks guys i see you in a mo , =a month lol , x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

phew im on page 20 and still going , you guys have got loads more likes in your boxes , more coming , so lovely


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And the latest update of this beautiful tale can be found here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/342595-babs-update.html


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

page 25 and just have to do this................


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

and this,










and of couse this










thankyou for befriending this lovely girl , i loved your stories, and thankyou to everyone for their kind words/advice and support, and last but certainly not least Babs for being a clever girl xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> And the latest update of this beautiful tale can be found here:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/342595-babs-update.html


thanks moggybaby luv it


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Well...reading this again and all your wonderful responses and kind words certainly brought tears, isnt it wonderful how animals can do this and bring the kindness out in people. 
Im so glad Babs and my journey may help other people who are not sure what to do. I really didnt and am so so grateful to the lovely people on this forum who I couldnt have done without them and thats the truth. I will be forever grateful and often think about those days when looking at Babs fast asleep on my bed snoring her head off. 
From the first responses when people said I would become a cat slave and adore her....so true.
Its lovely to think that she was a little unwanted feral cat who now has more presents under the Christmas tree than I do.....
love a happy ending eh and again thank you all again you wonderful people .
Will post again shortly on babs update promise xxxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

helpnotcatperson said:


> Well...reading this again and all your wonderful responses and kind words certainly brought tears, isnt it wonderful how animals can do this and bring the kindness out in people.
> Im so glad Babs and my journey may help other people who are not sure what to do. I really didnt and am so so grateful to the lovely people on this forum who I couldnt have done without them and thats the truth. I will be forever grateful and often think about those days when looking at Babs fast asleep on my bed snoring her head off.
> From the first responses when people said I would become a cat slave and adore her....so true.
> Its lovely to think that she was a little unwanted feral cat who now has more presents under the Christmas tree than I do.....
> ...


I think that is a general thing here, the tiny members of our families have a very generous spot under the Christmas tree (eventhough in my case Merlin is more interested in the box, tearing the paper, chewing the cellotape...really, I should just give him that).


----------



## helpnotcatperson (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everybody...
Just a quickie to wish all you wonderful people a HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR...
Babs is currently lying flat out on the radiator wont venture outside due to the weather. I have got her a few things from zooplus for christmas including some more food. I must have tried everything from there but she is so fussy and the local animal charity has received many cartons of food. I wanted to get her some special food for christmas but you read that so many human foods can cause problems so i stick to her favourites to be on the safe side. 
I live on my own and often wonder how I got thru Christmas without her she really is so much company. Im lucky that I have many invites out for Christmas but wont leave my Babs for more than for a few hours which makes everyone smile, maybe I am a bit mad but hey.
Anyway folks again have a lovely time with love from def cat person and Babs xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

And a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and Babs from all at Moggy Towers.

Wishing you both continued joy & happiness for 2014.

xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and the lovely Babs and wishing you both all the best for the New Year   xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas deffocatperson to you and the lovely Babs


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and Babs xx


----------

